# Buddy wanted for FET pleeeeasse xx



## Donna210369

Hi, i'm Donna, 43, got 2 boys 18 and 5, have had 5 mc's including a little girl with Edwards Syndrome. Had IVF last yr which didn't work, but we've got one grade 4AB blastocyst in the freezer ready to put back in. Having a trial cycle this month, but the lining is only 5.1, so am upping the estrogen and another scan on tuesday. 

Would love to have a buddy to share journeys with. Any takers? xx


----------



## Donna210369

Anyone?? :shrug: xx


----------



## Donna210369

ok, well as I have no friends i'll just talk to myself then :wacko:

Had another scan today and the lining has only gone up to 5.3 and that's on 6mg estrogen a day. So am waiting to hear back from the clinic to see what to do next. The nurse thinks they'll increase the dose some more. Hope my imaginary friends are all doing well today :) xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Donna,

I'm not going through the FET but I just couldn't leave you without a 'friend'

I also have trouble with my lining. I'm just waiting to see if my first cycle of IVF worked. Sadly I didn't have anything left to freeze do we would be onto another fresh cycle if this doesn't work.

Do you take Vit B?

Kim x


----------



## everhopeful

Just seen you are in Hampshire, so am I!! 
I live in petersfield. Which clinic are you using? Xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hello!! I've got a friend :happydance:

thanks so much for the reply :hugs:

I'm at wessex fertility in Southampton although I live in Basingstoke. Which clinic are you at? I see your signature, sorry for your losses........... hard isn't it? 

I'm taking pregnacare which has vit B6 10mg in it among other things. I'm waiting to hear from the clinic to see what to do next. The nurse did mention vitamin E but hasn't said to def take it yet.

Have you always had lining issues or have you only found this out with doing your ivf. Can I ask how old you are? I'm having acupuncture to try and help blood flow to the uterus but I am worried that my thin uterus may have been the cause of many of my mc's (I've had 5, although 2 of them I got to 9 and 11 wks, so i'm presuming lining wasn't an issue with them) 

How far are you into your tww? did they put in embryos or blastocyts and how many are you pupo with now? xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi Donna I had a problem wiv my lining 2 only on my frozen cycle which I find out in 2 days if it worked or not, don't feel very hopeful as had bad period cramps & backache & generally don't feel pregnant, I am on progynova estrogen tablets they had 2 up it 2 5 tablets a day plus 2 patches, it woz touch & go but got 2 transfer 2 blasts, my fresh cycle got cancelled dye to ohss so it's been a long road, I keep praying every day 2 work but it's just so hard to b positive wen I've been getting all these pains on & off since 4 days after transfer.
Do u know roughly wen ur transfer date is yet? Sorry to hear about ur mc it must b sooo hard I wish u all the very best hun x


----------



## chellesama

Just wanted to wish you luck! There are plenty of ladies here who had failed fresh cycles followed by sucessful FETs. 

I ended up with estrace 4 times a day with my FET (mostly because that's how they controlled my cycle) and my lining on transfer day was 9-something and 'intermediate' instead of multi-layered. Still worked!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Donna,

I'm going to the Nuffield in Chichester and then to London for ER and ET, although I hope to not have to do it again!!

I had one embryo put back on Friday 13th so can't poas until 24th.
It was a day 3 transfer.

I'm so sorry for all your loses! It's really not easy at all! Xx

I am 29 years old and had no lining issues with my son but seems my hormones are all over the place!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Donna; sorry for all of your losses, it is so hard! I had a chemical pg in August 2011 and I did my first IVF in February 2012 and had a MC; I am 38 with one son who just turned 3. I am not doing a FET, but a fresh cycle starting the end of this month, early August. I did not respond well to the stimming meds with my first cycle and got OK eggs. Right now I am using a Nuvaring until 7/28, along with daily lovenox injections. Once AF starts after I remove the nuvaring I will be able to get started again with stimming! Good luck to you and I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Michelle - sorry for butting in but what is a nuvaring and lovenox injections?

Kim


----------



## Donna210369

wow loads of friends :happydance:

Babyhope- thank you. Please dont be too discouraged from getting af type pains throughout your tww. That is a good sign. I had lots of mild af cramps when I was pg so dont give up hope yet. how many days post transfer are you now? Good luck for testing x

Kim that's some travelling you have to do isn't it? Oh I hope its worked for you. Bet this is the longest 2weeks of your life. Will you test before you supposed to or are you good and can wait it out. I'm terrible, I poas all the time. what did they get your lining up to before they did the transfer x

chelsama congratulations!! could only only wish my lining was that thick. Apparently my lining is not only thin but also of poor quality. All the best hun, happy and healthy 9 months x

Michelle, sorry for your loss too. how many eggs did you get the first time. Wishing you loads of luck with next month. I'm not sure when i'll get to transfer as we've got to wait to see if anything works for my lining first. x


----------



## michelle01

Kim - the nuvaring is birth control, but a ring you insert in you each month; it is easier then remembering a daily pill. Since I am not using lupron this cycle, they have to control when I get AF; so I remove the nuvaring on 7/28 and should get AF within 4 days after that. And the lovenox injections is blood thinners. When my first cycle failed they ran further testing the found out I have MTHFR which is blood clotting, so the lovenox injections are supposed to help that.

Donna - I got 9 eggs the first time and 8 fertilized, they put back 2 on day 5. Thanks! I hope I have better luck this time; they estimate ER the week of August 13-17, it will just depend on when AF arrives.


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Michelle! Sorry for prying. So many ladies on such different things!! 
Fingers crossed for your cycle this Aygust!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Donna,

Yes, quite a bit of travelling but I love my consultant. He got me my Noah so I figure he's got to know me quite well!!
My lining got up to 8mm 3 days before ER so hopefully it was ablittle thicker by the time of ET. I was doing acupuncture, taking pregnacare and also given some estrogen tabs to help. I'm also on progesterone.
Previous cycles I've had a maximum of 7mm
Xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies,

Had phone call from nurse. She said they're increasing progynova to 9mg daily and will rescan in a week. The consultant is worried that from my 3rd mc (my second ERPC) it's damaged the lining and may need to have further investigations, so i've had a good cry and just have to hope for the best. x


----------



## Donna210369

sorry kim missed your post there. Wow 8 mm is perfect! How are you feeling? confident or not? Keep yourself busy so that the time goes quicker. IVF 2ww is the longest in the world, I remember it well. xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Donna,

Hope the increase will be all that you need!!

Not feeling very confident. Embryos were not the best grade and seemed to keep arresting. I had a day 3 transfer with 8 cell good embryo but for some reason I just can't get excited. Think I've seen to many BFNs!!


----------



## s08

Hi Donna. I'll be your "friend"! I'm doing a FET this cycle with our one day 6 blast. Today is CD 1, so we are tentatively planning for a transfer on Aug. 4. I'm not holding out a lot of hope for success, but stranger things have happened. 

Do you mind if I ask if your sons were conceived naturally?


----------



## michelle01

everhopeful said:


> Thanks Michelle! Sorry for prying. So many ladies on such different things!!
> Fingers crossed for your cycle this Aygust!!

You are not prying at all! I have learned so much from bnb and everyone elses experiences and suggestions! And thanks...I really hope this one works for me. I don't know if I can go through another cycle.


----------



## michelle01

Donna - I have my fingers crossed for you! I am sure they will make sure to get your lining where it needs to be with the increase :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Ah thanks Michelle. I really hope this is your time too and I completely understand about not being able to go through it again. It's such a strain emotionally isn't it.

s08 Sending you so much luck for your transfer. A day 6 blast sounds great. Did you have a mock cycle last month? And of course I dont mind you asking. Both my boys were conceived naturally and all 5 mc's were conceived naturally too. The reason I had ivf was after my first mc, I was so shocked and googled (as you do) and discovered to my horror that I was old!! So I went to a fertility clinic and after a AMH level of 5.53 (uk scale) they said I needed ivf within 6 months. So we did, it was unsuccesful and the following month fell pg naturally again. But that was a blighted ovum and had ERPC at 9wks. The fertility clinic are convinced my problems are old eggs but i'm now wondering if my thin lining may to be to blame for some of my mc's. As after I lost my little girl at 11wks (her heart stopped due to Edwards syndrome) I had a ERPC but then fell pg twice after that but mc'd within a week.

Kim I can totally understand not getting excited about it. But there are so many success stories from ladies with not the best embryos so dont give up yet. Am sending positive vibes


----------



## Donna210369

so8 is that a weimaraner in your photo? x


----------



## jmc111

Hi ladies!! I was searching the site and found your post! Mind if I join you all?? We just had our first failed IVF and now are preparing for our first FET which is scheduled for August 9th! I'm not sure how I feel about it but can only hope for the best. We have 3 frozen embies and plan on putting two back as long as we have two that survive the thaw. You ladies all see so nice and supportive! I hope we all have success with our upcoming cycles.


----------



## everhopeful

Jmc- fingers crossed for your FET!! It's great to at least have a plan and a date isn't it.

I'm currently in my 2ww of my first IVF and sadly had nothing left to freeze so I'll have to do another fresh cycle if this one doesn't work!!

X


----------



## Donna210369

welcome jmc!! of course you can join our lovely group. s08 is doing FET around about the 4th so you'll be going through it near enough the same time.
sorry your first ivf didn't work out, how many embies did you transfer for that? 

I must admit i'm a little nervous about only having one blastocyst; what if it doesn't thaw :wacko:

how is everyone today? I'm just been shopping to buy my ds's teachers a present as it's almost the end of the year and then i'm off to acupuncture to get this lining of mine thicker - grow lining grow! xx


----------



## michelle01

Welcome jmc! I am on my second IVF, but doing a fresh cycle. I did not respond well the first one, so my egg quality was just OK. My first one ended in a MC and they are not sure why. My ER is going to be the week of August 14-17, just depends on when AF shows at the end of this month so I can get started. 

Donna - Don't worry yourself too much on the thaw; I know easier said then done! I am keeping my fingers crossed it works for you :hugs: I have thought about doing accupunture, but was so scared to try it. I get migraines so I have heard that it helps with that too. I was on migraine meds but had to get off them so I could start this second IVF cycle.

Ever - When is your first beta? I see you had ET on 7/13; have you been testing out your trigger? If you did 10,000 units of HCG, it should be out of your system within 10 days.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Michelle- my consultant is away when my beta is due so I've opted to do a HPT instead of seeing someone else. I'm going to hold out till Tuesday as I'm petrified of seeing a BFN!! At least if I see it on Tuesday then I'm not left in limbo land of wondering am I not preg or is it just too early?? If that makes any sense? Although I have been told, test Tuesday if it's neg, carry on with progesterone for two more days and test again. If still neg, stop progesterone and wait for AF!! 
If this cycle works I will be able to share the news with the world on my birthday. On my birthday last year I miscarried! Obviously the worst birthday in my life but perhaps, just perhaps I might have a brilliant one this year?? We'll see. I hate getting my hopes up. Such a long way to fall!


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle- how old is your son? Great pic of you both!!


----------



## michelle01

Ever - I completely understand! I tested out my trigger during my first cycle and the line never went away!! But I did 2 hcg boosters after my trigger, so I always had wondered, was it a true positive!?! I have my fingers crossed for you on Tuesday and sending lots of :dust: And I am sure this year your birthday will be a much happier one :hugs:

Thanks! My son just turned 3 on July 1; he brings so much joy in our lives that I couldn't imagine my life without him. When I got pg with him, I didn't even know I was pg, as we were not trying and honestly before I got pg with him, we were not even considering having kids. Now I thank god everyday for him!! And stupidly when I had my c-section I had my tubes tied because my pregnancy was awful and I didn't want to do it again.....and here I am 3 years later trying. I did have my tubes untied and one is blocked, but due to the fact that I am 38 my egg quality is just OK, so we opted the IVF route! I see your son was born 2 months before mine...he is adorable!


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle - Wow, very close in age then. I had a very tricky pregnancy towards the end. I had a placenta previa so Noah was born 6 weeks early via emergency c section. I had to be completely under as I'd lost a lot of blood and they thought I would need a lot of surgery to get it to stop. I didn't even get to see Noah for his first 3 days as both of us were really quite unwell. I told myself back then that I never wanted to go through anything like that again. Especially now with Noah. But time is a wonderful healer and I'm now desperate for another one. Like you said, Noah has changed our lives completely.
I keep getting, "at least you have a child, you should consider yourself lucky!" but all Noah has shown me is how much love and happiness he brings and now I just want to complete our family. I do know that I am incredibly lucky to have a child. I don't mean to cause any offense by saying I want another! Such an emotional journey!! I am sure we will all get our happy endings soon!!
Xx


----------



## michelle01

Wow that is scary to go through Ever at the end of your pregnancy! My son was just about 4 weeks early; I was scheduled for a c-section on July 9 which was 2 weeks earlier then his original due date and then I started going into labor on June 30. And I have also heard that comment about having a child already and I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting another one. And when you go through some tramatic experiences during pregnancy, you are not always thinking clear, which is why I made such a rash decision on my tubes being tied, even after my DH told me not too. And now I also don't want Tyler (my son) to be an only child. I really want him to have a sibling. 

I am sure all of us on here will get our happy ending!! It is emotional to go through this process, but it helps having others to chat with; I am thankful for bnb :)


----------



## Donna210369

Gosh ladies, it's amazing how similar some of our stories are............ my last ds was 5 wks prem, emerg c section due to severe pre eclampsia. I didn't get to hold him for three days as he was so poorly in intensive care of breathing machine :( and I was in high dependancy on drugs to stop me fitting! So not a good time, and all my family and friends think i'm mad for wanting to go through this again. I also get hyperemesis (severe morning sickness) and it truly messes with my life for some time. BUT the yearning for another baby is so immense. I think for us very lucky ladies who have already been blessed with a child, we know how wonderful it is and want to do it again. But I do realise that for ladies who are stuggling to have their first must be the worst feeling in the world.

Well acupuncture was great, so relaxing. I fell asleep, well I fall asleep everytime I go. They were trying to get me to think of my uterus as the soil in a garden and the baby has to grow in that soil, so you have to make the soil a really good place to be. And mine is just not good soil yet (got a lot of stones and weeds in.......my words not theirs!!) I have to be patient, be happy, relax, not stress and do more exercise. 

ever I hope you get the best present ever this year, what a turnaround that would be. Fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## everhopeful

Everyone here is so wonderful. I can't believe how similar our stories are Donna and Michelle.
I truly believe we will all have our happy endings. When I get my BFN's month on month I keep telling myself that I'm just one month closer to holding my baby!!
Although at times I do feel oh so angry!! But we are all great at picking ourselves up again. You have to be really!

Donna- so glad the acupuncture was good. I go weekly and find it great!
Have they told you to eat stews? I was told by my acupuncturist that it would help lining. As well as leafy green veg, meat etc. 

Hope everyone is having a good day/evening depending on your time zone! Xx


----------



## michelle01

Oh wow Donna, we have certainly been through a lot and going through so much to have another child! I am sure those who have not had a child yet do feel that this is the worst feeling. But once they have one, they will understand where we are at with wanting another one. :winkwink:

Glad you were able to relax with your accupuncture! I am ready for a nap today cause sitting at work I am just so exhausted; I am sure the heat we are having here in IL isn't helping, it is so stinking humid here. And it is easy to say you should not stress, but it happens. I make sure I workout everyday Mon-Fri and sometimes on the weekend, it helps me relax for sure.


----------



## s08

Wow, this thread has been busy! I'm happy to have a few others gearing up for a FET as well. 

Donna, I totally get the worry about only having one frostie (it was you that said that, right?). It is nerve racking to be totally reliant on just a single little embryo. But my clinic has a 90% thaw rate, so I try to tell myself the clinic would not have frozen it if they didn't think it had a shot. Heck, they discarded my other 5 blasts, so at least one made the grade, you know? Do you know your clinic's thaw rate? 

It looks like I might be one of the only ladies in here without children, so here is my two cents about the topic: infertility sucks regardless of whether you have children or not! Its just a little different. For example, I have never longed to give my child a sibling and been unable to, like many of you have. I don't know what that is like. But those ladies with children (who didn't suffer primary infertility) don't know the pain of wondering if you will ever bear a child of your own. 

If I saw you mothers out on the street in real life, I'd probably be downright jealous because you have a beautiful son or daughter, and I wouldn't necessarily consider the internal struggle you experience too from secondary infertility. I'm really just rambling and not sure if any of that makes sense or not, and I hope that doesn't offend anyone.

and p.s. Yes, that's my weimaraner. He's just a lot bigger now!


----------



## Donna210369

Kim no I haven't exactly been told to eat stews which is good as i'm a vegetarian. But i'm not allowed to eat or drink anything cold. So although I do have sandwhiches and other not hot food, i'll drink hot squash with it. Didn't like it all at first but it's ok now. I also drink this disgusting chinese herbal tea that I have to boil for 30 mins and drink twice a day. It really is horrible but i'm hoping its worth it. Do you have any chinese medicine? I've got a kidney and spleen deficiency according to them (cold uterus). which i'm sure is true, my tummy always feels cold and my af's are very short since my first mc. x

Michelle it is very tiring being in humid weather. It's supposed to be our summer at the mo but its just rain rain rain :( I'm hoping when my dh comes home next week the weather will pick up a bit. He works on a ship so is away for a month then home for a month x

Hello everyone else x

Right i'm off to bed now, night night ladies x


----------



## Donna210369

s08 I think my clinic said it had a 60% chance of thawing ok. which is a bit worrying as not great odds. You've got a great chance then? I love weimaraners, i've got one too!! Although she now lives in Cumbria with my MIL as she loves it up there and my MIL doesn't work so she's got company all the time and we still see her every other month when we go and visit. Gorgeous natured dogs. And no you didn't offend at all and I totally see where you're coming from xxx


----------



## jmc111

Hello everyone!! Wow there has been lots of posts since last night!

Everhopeful - thanks hun...it is nice to have a set date and have the plan in place! I just hope this one works...How exciting for you!! TWW is intense haha. Im sorry you didn't have any to freeze but hopefully you won't need any anyways!! Also, im sorry about your terrible news on your past birthday but how awesome would that be for your coming birthday to get the best news ever! And your son is adorable...how scary about his delivery and your first few days after. I can't even imagine.

Donna - thank you for letting me join your thread/group!! And to think you thought you'd have no "friends" hehe. Yay! I'm so glad i'll have some gals going thru it so close to the same time as me!! We transfered two 8 cell grade 2 embies the first time and per our doctor he said we had the textbook perfect cycle...just didn't work...sigh. 

Oh hun, I know what you mean about being nervous that it won't thaw...if we all had a dime for all of our worries during IVF, right?? You just have to have faith...and if for some reason it doesn't survive the thaw then you have to try to have faith that it wouldn't have been a healthy embroy or eventually maybe baby so there has to be a reason. I will be praying for you that it does survive though.

So your husband works on a ship?! Sorry if this sounds really dense but do you mean like a cruise ship?? or what does he do?! That sounds interesting. My DH is a conductor for the railroad so he is often gone a lot...for a few days at a time though not a month straight. That would be tough

Michelle - thank you also for the welcome! I'm sorry about your first cycle. I have never had a mc so I can't even imagine how terrible that is. So sorry. I will be praying for your upcoming ER and then ET! This will be your cycle! I can feel it!

s08 - im glad we'll be doing our FET almost together!! 90% thaw rate is great!!! I'll be praying that your embie survives too! I am one of the few that has no children yet as well....Ive never even seen a positive pregnancy test....I've never tested my trigger even because I think that would be hard to see and then never see for real. I agree though that no matter if you have any kids or want more, it still sucks just the same. Just for different reasons...the common denominator is being completely not in control....terrible feeling.

And as I keep reading I agree that it's crazy how similar some of your stories are with your first children and/or mc's. Sorry if I missed anyone...I had a lot of replies to try to get to and remember! I'm glad this thread is so busy though! We'll all get through this together, I just know it!


----------



## everhopeful

So8- I completely understand your way of thinking!! As I walk down the street with my sin I look at pregnant people and just wish that was me!! Noah was a year and a half in the making but luckily conceived on clomid before having to start IVF.
I know exactly what you mean though!
Baby number two has now been about 2 and a bit years with a few breaks after ectopic ANC mc. Still, I'm very positive that we will all end up with s baby in arms. Whether its our first, second or third.
When are you hoping to do the FET? Your thawing stat is excellent!!


----------



## everhopeful

Jmc- this 2ww is awful!! 

9th August isn't far away how exciting!! Do you have to do anything in preparation for a FET? Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Donna- I'm off to acupuncture again this am. Not been given any Chinese supplements but have been told to eat as much warm food and drink as much warm food as possible.
Also told that warm feet mean good incubator!! So I'm never without socks and slippers. For those of you state side, we are currently in our summer but it's not exactly warm or dry!!
Hope everyone has a good day. X


----------



## Donna210369

jmc- my friend had a perfect cycle from ivf but it didn't work, then her FET was perfect and she now has a gorgeous little boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. My dh works on diving ships for the oil and gas industry. He mostly works as a Health and Safety advisor but he's also a qualified commercial diver and that's what he loves to do. He's been fortunate this month that they were short of air divers so he got to do some diving too. Cant wait for him to come home now, as he's been gone over 3 wks. 

Kim hope you enjoyed acupuncture. I've been out for a 2 mile run today as per their instructions to do more exercise. 

Hope the rest of you lovelies are well. I'm off to go and get some ingredients to make my mum some yummy lemon cupcakes for her birthday. xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi Donna i comented on ur post a few pages back, just to let u know I got a nice bfp 30 mins ago, can't believe it! Good luck for all u lovely ladies,b positive it will happen! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Babyhope- massive massive congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Donna- hope you had a great run!! I've actually been told to stop running. Strange how they all give different advice!!
Xx


----------



## michelle01

S08 - I completely understand where your coming from and no offense taken; you will get your BFP!!!

jmc - thanks!! And August 9 is just around the corner :)

Donna - how yummy, cupcakes :) Hope your mom has a wonderful birthday!

baby - CONGRATS!!! :wohoo: how exciting...and I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months!

Ever - where are you located? In IL it has been super dry, but we did get a good storm finally last night; however all our grass is brown, so its gonna take more then that, we need about a good month of rain here!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, may I join you? :)

I'm 33, married my DH in May 2010 and TTC since January 2011. After 2 miscarriages in 2011 and another after my first IVF in April, I am preparing for an FET on August 6...I've been on lupron since July 7, started estrogen yesterday. We have 3 frozen blasts from the IVF cycle, and are hoping to transfer 2. I have a chromosome translocation that makes me prone to miscarry, so if I could have 2 at once that would be great, fertility treatments are wonderful and all but I'd be fine not doing them anymore if you know what I mean! ;) 

I comment on another thread that was started for March/April IVF...there were tons of BFPs on that thread back in the spring, and four of us that didn't end up with successes at the time have been cycing in June/July....so far it looks like that thread will be successful again, which is great and gives me hope for my FET (and yours as well!:)! Since I am bringing up the rear in terms of transfers over there(two ladies already have BFPs and the other is waiting on her OTD), I thought I would seek out others who are cycling right now! :) 

x Emma


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Emma! I am sorry for your loss; I cycled in Jan/Feb and that ended in a MC. I hope this is a successful cycle for you. With have translocation, are they doing something different with your FET this time? When I had my MC they ran all sorts of tests and due to have a d&c I had to wait 2 cycles to start again. This time I am on a little bit of a different protocol; they only thing they found is I have MTHFR, which is clotting issues. So they decided instead of lupron this time, I am now using a nuvaring, which is BC and doing lovenox injections. On 7/28 I remove the nuvaring and should get AF in a few days. Then on day 3 I start stimming with menopur and follistum, and they increased my meds since I was a slow responder before. And then I am also going to use Ganirlex which I did not use last time. 

Good luck this cycle and hope we all get our BFP :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks for the welcome Michelle! :)

It sounds like you are doing the same protocol I used for my fresh cycle...I did BCP for a month, then follistim and menopur, adding in ganirelix after a few days. I liked the protocol...they said I responded well, got 20 eggs of which 19 were mature and 14 made it to day 3 for PGD. I hope it works well for you and that this is your sticky BFP cycle! :) How are you doing with the Lovenox? I have heard that injection can be rough. So your transfer will be mid-August?

I am doing a medicated FET, I had hoped to do an unmedicated one but they tracked my cycle afte the IVF MC resolved itself and found my progesterone levels were too low...they wanted to do a medicated cycle to control everything. Nothing new with regards to the translocation...we knew about it before the IVF, in fact the main reason we are doing IVF is to do preimplantation genetic diagnosis (PGD) of the embryos and (hopefully) avoid further miscarriages...they do a biopsy of embryos on day 3 and can check them to see if they have the right amount of genetic material ("balanced translocation"), that way they can put back embryos that are genetically normal, at least as far as the translocated chromosomes are concerned. We had 7 embryos pass that test, they used 2 for last cycle, and 3 looked good enough to freeze on day 5/day 6. Though PGD is not a guarantee, obviously, since I still miscarried with the two "normal" embryos they put back in the IVF! I really hope we'll have better luck with the remaining 3! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Michelle- in Hampshire in the uk!! Finally getting a bit of sun here! Long overdue!!


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome Emma and so sorry to hear about your loses! Hoping that this FET is the one for you!! Xx


----------



## michelle01

Emma - I hope this is your cycle! They mentioned PGD to me, but we denied it just because we knew I didn't respond to the meds the first time, so hopefully this time since they increased my intake it will help and the fact they didn't find anything really wrong as to why I MC the first time. I only got 9 eggs last time and 8 fertilized, but they were just OK. And the fact my insurance covers IVF, I had 3 more chances before we have to spend any out of pocket other then co-pays for visits and our meds, and that is also why we didn't freeze any last time.

Yes, the lovenox injections are NO fun at all! :nope: They hurt going in and leave brusing; I do ice before and after, but for most of the morning after I feel like someone stabbed me in the stomach. And yep, they estimate ER around 8/14-8/17; just depends on how long it takes for me to get AF after the nuvaring. I only will have the nuvaring in for a total of 19 days I believe, which is shorter then what they normally do, but, less time works for me! When I did lupron last cycle it took me a long time to get AF! But those injections were the easiest ones I did.


----------



## s08

ewwg12345 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? :)
> 
> I'm 33, married my DH in May 2010 and TTC since January 2011. After 2 miscarriages in 2011 and another after my first IVF in April, I am preparing for an FET on August 6...I've been on lupron since July 7, started estrogen yesterday. We have 3 frozen blasts from the IVF cycle, and are hoping to transfer 2. I have a chromosome translocation that makes me prone to miscarry, so if I could have 2 at once that would be great, fertility treatments are wonderful and all but I'd be fine not doing them anymore if you know what I mean! ;)
> 
> I comment on another thread that was started for March/April IVF...there were tons of BFPs on that thread back in the spring, and four of us that didn't end up with successes at the time have been cycing in June/July....so far it looks like that thread will be successful again, which is great and gives me hope for my FET (and yours as well!:)! Since I am bringing up the rear in terms of transfers over there(two ladies already have BFPs and the other is waiting on her OTD), I thought I would seek out others who are cycling right now! :)
> 
> x Emma

Hi Emma. Welcome! It looks like we are both gearing up for FETs around the same time. I'll probably have my transfer with my one frozen a couple days before you on around Aug. 4. Mine is an unmedicated cycle, so there isn't much to it. I'll have my first u/s and blood draw tomorrow on CD 4 for it. 

I totally followed (i.e. stalked) the Mar/April IVF thread you mentioned and recognize you from it. I never posted there because I cycled a little after you all, but it helped me prepare for my cycle. 

The May/June/July IVF thread I was active in was also super successful. Although I am happy for them, and it gives me hope that this process can work too, its hard to be one of the few who fail. I still follow it and many of them are already in their second trimester. Let's just hope we all have successful FET's and are joining them in no time!


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone! 

everhopeful - I know! It's not too far away so im just starting to get excited finally! I have been on the pill for a few weeks now and take my last pill tonight. I started lupron on Sunday and will continue that and also start estrogen on Monday (as long as I get a "bleed" between now and then) and then I think i have to take medrol and doxycycline just before the transfer as well...then start the progesterone suppositories a few days before transfer then transfer and then the terrible TWW again! Ugh.....I hear you on how torturous it is! 

donna - Thank you so much for telling me about your friends success story! Gives me hope :) Oh my gosh how cool is your DH's job!! What's even more crazy is that my DH is a huge scuba diver as well and has always said that being a commercial diver would be a dream job for him! We have a few things in common it seems! :) MMMMM lemon cupcakes?! Wish you could send me some hehe

Emma - Hello! We are going to be really close too! My transfer is scheduled 8/9! I'm sorry for your losses and I TOTALLY understand what you and S08 are saying about being on other threads with a lot of wonderful ladies and then most get their BFP's but you unfortunately dont....It's harder than I thought it would be....I thought I was the only one that was feeling like that. It's not that we're not THRILLED for the ladies we went through our cycle with but it's tough to hang around and keep posting when you have no exciting updates of your own :(


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle that is great that your insurance covers 3 cycles! I hope you will only need this one though. Sorry the lovenox shots are so rough, another lady on here posted a picture of her belly after doing those for a while and it looked really painful. But it will be worth it when you get your BFP! :) August will be here before you know it.

s08 - Thanks for the welcome! :) We are cycling at almost the exact same time, I am cd 3 today! How great you are doing an unmedicated cycle, that seems like it must be the best thing for our bodies...I wanted to do that but my hormones levels were not good enough, so the doctors took over everything! Though you must be kind of bored waiting for August to get here...I have lupron shots, patches, and blood draws every few days, and I am still finding it much more boring than my fresh cycle! 

Jmc - You are just a couple days behind me, and we are on the same protocol (except you get progesterone suppositories, you lucky duck - I have the PIO shots, which I am dreading)! 

I totally understand what you ladies are staying about the other threads...I had lurked on BnB for over a year but never commented until my cycle, and I was so happy to meet other ladies going through the same struggles and to have people to talk to about the whole process...and I am so so happy that so many ladies found success, especially given their histories! I was telling DH this last night, it is pretty amazing that of all the ladies on that March/April/May thread (maybe 15-20 in all?), here we are, just a few months later and I am the ONLY one left that is not pregnant. Those are amazing statistics, and give me lots of hope, but also worry me becuase *someone* has to get the negative out of the bunch! :( It is silly but I feel a bit left behind...I'm just hoping either this cycle or one in the near future will get me caught up! Hopefully this will be it for all of us on this thread! :)


----------



## michelle01

Emma - it will happen for you too!!! :hugs: I was in the Jan/Feb/March thread and even though there were a few BFN and some that MC like I did; most of them have gotten their BFP, so I feel a little left behind too. I hope this cycle is for all of us! 

It is great my insurance covers the IVF, but I am on #2 and they cover up to 4 in a lifetime. So I just hope that I don't have to go through this again; it is so emotionally draining. Ah yes, I saw the posted the pics of her belly...YIPES! Mine are not nearly that bad, but they still hurt and I have tiny bruises after each one. But she just got her BFP and gives me so much hope now.

You have to do the PIO shots? I have the suppositories. I heard those are not fun either. Are you going to have your DH give them to you? The things we do :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## s08

Emma, I'm so sorry that you are the only one in your group yet to get your bfp. As if going through infertility isn't lonely enough...now you have to be alone among other infertiles! That's rough.

I think describing the feeling as "left behind" is the perfect explanation. I truly am happy for others getting a bfp after going throught the grueling IVF process, but I want to be one of them! I already feel left behind in real life by having to go through IVF while my friends quickly rack up their pregnancies and children. And then for IVF not to work for us while seeing it work for others is like another slap in the face. OK, pity party over for me....maybe.


----------



## michelle01

s08 - when your IVF cycle didn't work, did your doctor run any further testing to see if something else might be causing it? I had to wait 3 cycles before I could start again, 2 which they made me wait due to the d&c and then another one while they ran more blood tests to see if it was something else, like an autoimmune issue, etc... The only thing they came back with was MTHFR. And the first blood test I had ran came back saying my natural killer cells were high, then they re-ran it and it was normal. This makes me very scared that this next cycle isn't going to work, but the doctor said he thinks the biggest issue I had was being a very slow responder during my first cycle; my egg quality was just OK. This time he has me doing injections of follistum in the morning and another at night.


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> s08 - when your IVF cycle didn't work, did your doctor run any further testing to see if something else might be causing it? I had to wait 3 cycles before I could start again, 2 which they made me wait due to the d&c and then another one while they ran more blood tests to see if it was something else, like an autoimmune issue, etc... The only thing they came back with was MTHFR. And the first blood test I had ran came back saying my natural killer cells were high, then they re-ran it and it was normal. This makes me very scared that this next cycle isn't going to work, but the doctor said he thinks the biggest issue I had was being a very slow responder during my first cycle; my egg quality was just OK. This time he has me doing injections of follistum in the morning and another at night.

My RE actually didn't recommend any further testing after just one failed cycle. She essentially chalked it up to possible poor egg quality...or just plain bad luck. However, I pressed for more answers and she said we could do recurrent miscarriage blood tests (although I haven't had multiple miscarriages). She also said she would do a endometrial biopsy if I wanted. It turns out that our insurance covers none of this. Since we are entirely self-pay, and our RE didn't even recommend these tests at this time, we opted against them before our FET. $15k per cycle is already pretty painful by itself. We might re-consider down the road if necessary. 

Do they do anything to deal with the MTHFR?


----------



## michelle01

Gotcha s08, it is definitely expensive enough and hopefully it was just the quality! And the FET will be all you need!!! 

Yes, they have me doing the lovenox injections for the MTHFR. The lovenox is a blood thinner and I am doing those injections now and throughout my stimming when I start in a couple weeks. I believe if I did get a BFP I have to continue them, but I haven't really thought about it cause I just want to take one day at a time right now.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, what a chatty bunch!! I've been at work sorry ,so have missed you all. 

Welcome Emma, sorry that you were left behind in your last thread. Hopefully you'll be the leader in this one. It seems a really nice friendly thread here already so we're glad you've joined us

S08 good luck for tomorrow. let us know how it goes.

Hello everyone else. will catch up with you all soon when i've got a mo xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

This is a fab group of ladies!! I'm just sad I have nothing frozen as I really don't think this cycle worked for me!!
Will have to save up and do another fresh cycle. Find out for sure on Tuesday. Ur not much hope left! Xx


----------



## Donna210369

oh Kim, why do you think its not worked? A lot of women dont have any symptoms at all this early in pg. Don't give up yet sweetie. I'd have tested by now............ you have a LOT of willpower. I've got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## everhopeful

I did have very painful boobs until yesterday- now everything has gone!! I'm guessing that isn't a good sign!! 
Had a good chat with my hubby last night and we have a plan just in case it's a negative on Tuesday. That way it won't be such a bad blow!! That's the idea anyway!!
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

And Im too scared to test! Not willpower really. 
Kim xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Donna thanks for the welcome! :)

S08 how did your ultrasound and bloodwork go? Are things geting underway?

Kim I hope this works for you! Two ladies I know that just got BFPs had no symptoms to speak of in the TWW so you are still in with a chance. I am the same way with testing...I just ended up waiting until my official beta last time, I was too scared to do a home test. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend!

x Emma


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Emma.

I will certainly let everyone know. Hope everyone in the uk is enjoying the much needed sunshine!! Xx


----------



## jmc111

Hello everyone! I hope you're all having a great weekend. I'm sad that it's sunday already. How is everyone?

Everhopeful - I'm sorry you're feeling defeated hun but don't get too down just yet!!! As the others have said...you can't count yourself out just yet!! I can't believe you haven't tested yet either! Do you think you will cave and test before Tuesday?? I'm glad you and your hubby had a good talk to figure out what's next if needed. If you don't mind me asking...what's your plan?!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi jmc-

Don't mind you asking at all. We are paying for the IVF ourselves so the cost is approx £5,500 each cycle.
I thought my hubby would only want to do one cycle as it really is a lot of money but we are going to use our holiday/home fund for another fresh cycle. 
We are both teachers do don't earn a huge amount and I'm only part time. That's why this cycle would have been perfect. Time off work to relax and take it easy!
Hey ho, if it hasnt worked then I'll just be one month closer to holding my baby!
Wishing all of you very very wonderful ladies here a BFP with your FET!! 
Kim xx


----------



## michelle01

Kim - don't give up hope! I have heard so many that have no signs at all and get their BFP! I could not wait to POAS when I did my first round, but this time I may be the same as you, just scared too. Good luck tomorrow and keeping my fingers crossed for good news :hugs:

Hope everyone had a great weekend; cannot believe it is Monday already. However, just 6 more days until I can remove this nuvaring and hope AF starts very soon after! I am ready to get started with stimming :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, just a quicky from me again, am at work tonight and been so busy in the sunshine :happydance: Just wanted to say good luck for testing tomorrow Kim and i'm so glad you and dh have made the decision to try again if it doesn't work. hopefully it wont come to that. Fingers crossed for you xx

I've got my scan tomorrow to see what my lining is like. It's make or break for FET next cycle so am a bit nervous xx


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle- 6 days will fly by!! Not long now.

Donna- very best of luck tomorrow. If lining is good when would ET take place?

I'll let you all know about tomorrows outcome.. 

Hope you have all had a fab weekend. Donna do you always work nights? Is that shattering with kids? Xx


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow Donna! Hoping you get great news and can get your FET scheduled :)


----------



## s08

Ever, I also cant believe you havent tested. I would have long ago!

Donna, good luck on your scan tomorrow. 

Emma, any news from you? 

AFM, my u/s and bloods from day 4 showed a cyst that may or may not be producing estrogen. I had slightly elevated e2 levels, but they are not really worried. I will have an earlier follicle scan than planned, now on cd 10 this Thursday, just to make sure the e2 level was from a dominant follicle  not the cyst. Not too worried as Ive had a cyst almost every monitored cycle, and they have never been a problem. Ill keep you posted


----------



## michelle01

s08 - sounds like things are moving in the right direction for your ET on the 4th!


----------



## ewwg12345

Donna, I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your FET can get underway!

Michelle, I hope time goes quickly for you! I felt time was very slow when I was on just BCP, it got a bit quicker when I started lupron, and now with the patches and doctor visits things seem even quicker. You'll be started in no time!

Kim how are you feeling? Keeping fingers crossed for you!

s08, I hope the cyst is nothing and you can keep your original schedule.

AFM, I had my second monitoring appointment today, the nurse said all is looking good with my estrogen levels so far so that is good. I go back this Friday for another hormone check, then next Wednesday for my lining check...hopefully that will look good too, and I'll start my PIO shots. I'm freaking out about those (as you may have seen on other threads!), as DH just let me know he has to go away for work from the night of my transfer for 4 nights. So I'll be doing PIO myself, yikes. A bunch of nice ladies gave me some helpful hints and I'm sure I'll get through it but those needles are just so big! Oh well. The things we do! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Morning all- well as suspected it was a BFN. I'm not sure if having lots of symptoms such as very sore veiny boobs meant that I ever was? Or if it's just all the drugs?? 
Hey ho, onwards and upwards. Going to enjoy a lovely glass or jug of pimms tonight and move on. I think I had already prepared myself for this to be honest.
Back to see my consultant. Wish I had some frozen embies!!
Hopefully a fresh cycle in September!
Hope you all have a wonderful day! And I hope you don't mind me staying around to follow all your BFP. Such a wonderful group of ladies on this thread.
Kim xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Kim I am so sorry, even when we mentally prepare for a BFN it is such a disappointment. While it would be nice to have frozens to use, a new fresh cycle is like turning over a new leaf...all new eggs, all new chances. I hope September's cycle is the one for you...and September is really just around the corner! With everyone's various cycle schedules, we'll likely still be here when you start your next cycle and we'll be cheering you on. Enjoy your Pimms! x Emma


----------



## jmc111

Everhopeful - I'm so sorry hun....I wish there were any words that could comfort you...what helped me the most was knowing that I had ladies like you that know exactly how I felt when I got my BFN last month...It helps to know that at least someone else understands. When will you have your consult with your dr?? Are you going to do another round??

AFM - i'm REALLY bummed today too. Last night I found out my sister in law is pregnant...I introduced her (we were friends) to my brother-in-law a few years ago and they just got married a year ago and she is still in school and wasn't planning on having kids until she was done with school in a year. I'm not sure why her particular announcement has devastated me so much but it has. All of my friends have had kids and most are pregnant with their 2nd now and I still seem to be ok with them but this one...not so much. This is going to sound extremely selfish but I have a feeling some might be able to relate... I think it's because I know that all of the excitement will be for them first and they will have all the firsts and so even if we do get our BFP after this next FET or whenever...they will always have had it first. Am I being ridiculous?? Of course I found out last night at home by myself as DH was at work until 2am this morning...i'm just a mess over this. My DH was the one to call and tell me and then my brother in law attempted to call and tell me but I couldn't get myself to pick up and plus it's not that im not happy for them...it's that i'm 120% jealous and don't want to not sound happy for them when they do tell me. My sister-in-law emailed me asking me to call her today but I don't think I can do it...any suggestions on how to tell them that I know and just can't talk about it but say im happy for them? Or do I call and just act like it doesn't bother me and try to sound happy as much as I can? Any thoughts or suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## jmc111

Also, this may sound dense but what is Pimms?! I'm assuming alcohol but curious as to what it is?!:blush::dohh:


----------



## michelle01

Kim - I am so sorry! :hugs: We would love to have you stick around and definitely most of us will still be here in September and probably after that as well. A fresh cycle is maybe just what you need! Are the doctors going to do anymore testing before you start again, so they can see what possibly caused this one not to take?

jmc - Finding out someone is pg is hard, no matter who they are, and I think if it is family, well it makes it more difficult. I think however you choose to handle it, you have to do what you are comfortable with. Maybe over the phone would be easier then in person; at least this way they won't see your emotions. Do they know you are going through fertility treatment and have been trying to get pg? If so, they should be sympathetic to what you have been going through and maybe an email to them, telling them you are happy for them is enough!? 

Donna - good luck with your scan!!!

I woke up today with the worst migraine :( I have called the RE to see what I can take since I am on lovenox and BC. I hate having these mirgraines, I cannot function.


----------



## jmc111

michelle01 said:


> Kim - I am so sorry! :hugs: We would love to have you stick around and definitely most of us will still be here in September and probably after that as well. A fresh cycle is maybe just what you need! Are the doctors going to do anymore testing before you start again, so they can see what possibly caused this one not to take?
> 
> jmc - Finding out someone is pg is hard, no matter who they are, and I think if it is family, well it makes it more difficult. I think however you choose to handle it, you have to do what you are comfortable with. Maybe over the phone would be easier then in person; at least this way they won't see your emotions. Do they know you are going through fertility treatment and have been trying to get pg? If so, they should be sympathetic to what you have been going through and maybe an email to them, telling them you are happy for them is enough!?
> 
> Donna - good luck with your scan!!!
> 
> I woke up today with the worst migraine :( I have called the RE to see what I can take since I am on lovenox and BC. I hate having these mirgraines, I cannot function.

Thank you for replying Michelle...They actually live in South Dakota about 5 hours away so it would have to be over the phone or email so that i'm thankful for at least. You know the crazy thing is that they were in town over the 4th of July weekend and we did end up telling them of our struggles with infertility and that our first IVF cycle had just failed a week prior and I ended up crying and everything...and then now this so yes they definitely know about our situation now. I just have a feeling that she would be surprised to know I am hurting from their news...or that I wouldn't be ecstatic for them....Ugh, maybe you're right and just an email saying im happy for them would be enough...I need to think about it for a bit before I reply. She asked me to call her before 11:30 today if I can...which upsets me because she knows im at work so she wants to give me this news while i'm at work?! Hmmmm

But oh hun im so sorry about your migraine...I've never had one but can only imagine how terrible you must feel...I hope you feel better soon and that your RE suggest some good meds!


----------



## michelle01

jmc - Since they know about your struggles and that you are going through IVF, then I think an email is enough and they should respect that! I am sure they would understand or hope that they would. And calling her while you are at work? When you send the email I would explain that you are happy for them but talking about it right now is a little emotional for you. 

And thanks; this migraine really stinks! I didn't start getting them until after my son was born. But hoping if I get pg again they will go away for good :wacko:


----------



## ewwg12345

Jmc I agree with Michelle...if they know of your struggles, I would send a short email saying you are happy for them for now, and leave it at that until you have had time to process. What you are feeling is completely normal, it is a horrible feeling but we can all relate, I've been there with many close friends though not with a family member which I think would be very very hard. 

Before my diagnosis with the translocation I was so distraught from my two MC that I took this kind of news much much harder, and started working with a therapist to find ways to approach my anxiety and jealousy around close friends getting pregnant/having babies...it is a complex thing because of course you feel happy for them, but the hurt/jealousy is a real feeling too. My strategy is to remove myself from the situation/confrontation until I can be in the situation rationally, and then approach the person to give congratulations etc. Initally this took a long time; now it takes me less time. Give yourself time to figure out when that is for you, so you can be fully there with your SIL instead of in "survival" mode trying to hold back tears. She will likely understand since she knows the hard road you have been on, and who knows...if you FET works, you and she can be on the pregnancy road together. Thinking of you, it is not easy but you are strong and every day that passes is a day closer to your time to be the pregnant one. x Emma


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle sorry about your migrane, hopefully it won't last long. I had headaches when on bcp+lupron, and also on lupron alone, but since starting estrogen they are gone, so maybe when you get more drugs in your system it will help?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Emma; I did get a call back from the nurse and she told me I could take excedrin migraine. I went right to the store and got them and took 2; so just hoping that gives me some relief! The nurse this morning said they could have me take out the nuvaring sooner, but they really want me to keep it in until Saturday. Which is fine, its only 4 more days. She said it is probably because of the BC, but before I started this cycle I was taking Topomax which is migraine presciption meds. I had to stop them because you cannot take them with BC. Since then I have had headaches, but nothing like I have had the past 2 days. The excedrin isn't really good, but if it is the only thing I can take, then I will gladly take it! The neurologist told me that excedrin works, but unfortunately will bring on more headaches if you don't take it everyday.


----------



## Donna210369

kim I'm so so sorry hunni :hugs: It really is so hard after all you've been through to get a BFN at the end of it. Like Emma said a new cycle is a new leaf, all new eggs. Don't give up on your dream. And enjoy your Pimms. We're having some tomorrow with friends.

Jmc I totally understand the whole jealousy thing. I take it quite hard when I hear of other people's pg's and some people understand and others are tactless. Deal with it however you feel best. A congratulations email would be lovely and maybe a gentle reminder that you are feeling a little emotional about your own fertility issues at the moment and that although you're really pleased for them and cant wait to be an aunty, you cant phone right now. 

My lining has doubled to 10.2!!!!!!!! I'm so happy. the nurse is going to ask my consultant if they want to do the transfer this month instead of using this as a trial cycle. So she'll call me tomorrow. Right i'm off to work in a mo so better get ready. 

Michelle hope you're migraine goes soon 

Hope you're all ok ladies xx


----------



## s08

Oh Kim, I&#8217;m so so sorry for your devastating news. You sound amazingly positive&#8230;I am totally in awe of your attitude. I&#8217;m still Negative Nancy, and it&#8217;s been a few months since my failed cycle.

Jmc, I have totally been in your shoes. I agree with the other ladies&#8217; recommendation about a short and sweet e-mail. You probably shouldn&#8217;t follow any other advice I could give regarding these situations, as I have handled them poorly myself. In fact, when my best friend told me she was pregnant a few weeks ago (in public at a major league baseball!) right after my chemical after IVF, I had to leave the game in tears. She understood my reaction, but I felt like a total selfish biotch. The funny part of the story (in hindsight) is that my dh, a police officer who happens to patrol around the stadium came and picked me up in his patrol car as I made the long walk to my car. Very sweet of him, although probably totally against policy!

Emma, such wise advice regarding others&#8217; pregnancies! 

Michelle, sorry about the migraine. My hubby gets them, and they are debilitating! 

Donna, hope you get the news you want about an earlier transfer! Sounds like a good plan to me. 

P.S. I don&#8217;t know what pimms is either!


----------



## everhopeful

You are all so amazing here!!

Donna that is amazing news!! I hope they do use this as your FET cycle!! It would be such a shame to miss lining like that!!

Michelle - So sorry about your migraine. I suffered massively whilst in down reg. there is a pressure point at the tip of your thumb to help relieve migraines. If you push the two tips of your thumbs together you might get some relief? My acupuncturist told me that one.

Emma- thank you do much for your support and kind words.

Jmc- thank you so much for your support. Pimms is obviously not an American thing? Alcoholic drink with fruit. My brother in the states drinks it all the time do I'm guessing you can buy it there! Perfect on a sunny day!!

Kim xx


----------



## everhopeful

Oh and forgot to say, JMC I totally understand how you feel about others pregnancy announcements and some definitely hurt more than others!! I never know how to explain it to my hubby but some people I am fine with whilst others I walk away from. 
Just know that one day, it will be YOUR turn to announce it!!


----------



## everhopeful

S08- thank you for your kind words!! 

August 4th is fast approaching! Xx


----------



## michelle01

s08- It does take time to get over a failed cycle; I am still upset and get mad about why things failed with mine. And when I see others that are pregnant, it is hard not to get jealous or wonder why that isn't "me" enjoying my pregnancy! I remember you posting about your friend and the baseball game, and remember how bad I felt for you; even though you may have felt selfish for walking out, she could have also waited to tell you in a not-so-public place either. And your ET is just around the corner, so sending positive thoughts for a successful FET :) And sorry your DH gets migraines; they just suck!

Donna - That is AWESOME news about your lining :yipee: :yipee: I bet you are just so excited :)

Seems the excedrin has helped; at least take most of the migraine away. I hate taking that, but if it gives me relief, then I am gonna keep taking it for now. I have heard accupunture helps for migraines too; gonna look into that.


----------



## ewwg12345

s08 I know how you feel, it is so hard when part of you is happy for the friend, but because of your grief being raw still you can't handle the situation. Sometimes removing yourself really is the best thing you can do for yourself and the other person. A week after my first MC we were venturing out for the first time with friends, and lo and behold our friend announced her pregnancy at dinner...we would have been exactly one week apart. It was all I could do to just sit there and not speak through dinner...afterwards my DH called them and explained the situation. I actually avoided her for most of her pregnancy, it was horrible and I felt like the worst friend in the world but I needed that space and she didn't need my negative energy. She was very understanding about it, and now we are fine (and we often babysit their baby!). During that time I took up quilting and made patchwork baby quilts for my friends who were pregnant to give to their babies...it was my way of showing that I was thinking of them and cared for them, even though I oftentimes could not be there for them like a friend should. Now I am able to cope much better (partly because I am now "diagnosed" but also thanks to my therapist and pastor, who have both helped me a lot)...I can mostly be around my pregnant friends without too much heartache. But I still make the quilts! :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello ladies...

I'm looking to join the thread as i am in my wait after a FET last wednesday. I had my first ivf cycle in may .. which resulted in a BFN. .. praying that i get a bfp this cycle! i posted in the ivf may/june/july / aug forum.. and have been stalking that one for awhile.. it just got too tough for me to see so many positives.. and me not being one of them.. :( i hate to even admit it because it sounds selfish. I should be happy for everyone who gets their bfp!!

S08, I think i recall you from that forum as well. Hope you are doing well.. and keeping my fingers crossed for your FET in Aug! 

A quick background... during my first ivf.. my mom was diagnosed with end stage renal failure. she struggled with dialysis for two months... we thought she was stable.. which is why i decided to do my FET last week on Wed. Last Friday, my mother transitioned into heaven. i'm praying that she blesses us with our little miracle this cycle. she knows how badly my DH and I want to have a baby.

Needless to say.. i have been peeing on sticks like crazy.. even peed twice today!! .. all bfn's! praying that the little guys implanted a bit late.. and i will see two lines tomorrow!

Thanks for listening.. and for the support ladies!

xoxo

Annette


----------



## s08

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I'm looking to join the thread as i am in my wait after a FET last wednesday. I had my first ivf cycle in may .. which resulted in a BFN. .. praying that i get a bfp this cycle! i posted in the ivf may/june/july / aug forum.. and have been stalking that one for awhile.. it just got too tough for me to see so many positives.. and me not being one of them.. :( i hate to even admit it because it sounds selfish. I should be happy for everyone who gets their bfp!!
> 
> S08, I think i recall you from that forum as well. Hope you are doing well.. and keeping my fingers crossed for your FET in Aug!
> 
> A quick background... during my first ivf.. my mom was diagnosed with end stage renal failure. she struggled with dialysis for two months... we thought
> she was stable.. which is why i decided to do my FET last week on Wed. Last Friday, my mother transitioned into heaven. i'm praying that she blesses us with our little miracle this cycle. she knows how badly my DH and I want to have a baby.
> 
> Needless to say.. i have been peeing on sticks like crazy.. even peed twice today!! .. all bfn's! praying that the little guys implanted a bit late.. and i will see two lines tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for listening.. and for the support ladies!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Annette

Hi Annette. Yes, I remember you as well from the other forum and just posted a message to you there. As I wrote there, I am so sorry for your loss. You have truly been through a nightmare these last few months. It really puts things in perspective for me personally. I need to appreciate the people in my life more...not just feel sorry for myself through the struggles. I so hope your mom will be smiling down at you when you receive your bfp. 

Also, I totally understand it being difficult to see so many bfp's on the other forums when you are not one of them (even though it sounds selfish). We've talked about it a lot on this thread. Its impossible not to ask, "why them and not me?"


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone! Thank you to all of you for your suggestions about how to handle the pregnancy news of my BIL and SIL....I did just end up sending a short email that i'm happy for them and congrats but that I had to admit that the news is a little hard for us to take right now and that I hope she understands that i'll just need a little time to adjust and digest before i can talk about it in detail. I haven't heard back so im sure I offended her maybe or upset her:shrug:

Donna - YAY for your lining!!! That is soooo great! :thumbup:

Welcome Annette...gosh im so sorry for your loss....as s08 said, it makes me realize that my situation could be much worse. I'm praying that your mom is looking down on your right now and is going to bring you your lil babe! I wish there were adequate words but know that i'll be thinking of you.

Hmmm pimms!! The only thing that i've heard of that has fruit and alcohol mixed is either a "wop" or "woppotui (sp) OR Sangria but that's wine with fruit?! Hmmm


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread so far in? You all seem so lovely.:flower:
I had my FET Sat 21st with a 5 day blast, which had thawed well and was expanding upon transfer.
This is our 2nd cycle after a failed 1st cycle last August which took a long time to get over and I wanted to feel ready when we went again. DH and I have been married for 8 years, together 12 and ttc since Aug 2004!! DH is 40 and I am 33.
I hate the tww and am trying not to feel either too positive or too negative so bloomin hard! Have been off work so far this week as very busy and quite stressful job but back to work tomorrow - yikes!!
Wishing all you lovely ladies bfp's and am so sorry for those that have not got them I remember only too well how hard that is. I am desperate to poas but don't want to just in case!! So want this to have worked this time.
Louise x


----------



## s08

louloublue said:


> Hi ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining this thread so far in? You all seem so lovely.:flower:
> I had my FET Sat 21st with a 5 day blast, which had thawed well and was expanding upon transfer.
> This is our 2nd cycle after a failed 1st cycle last August which took a long time to get over and I wanted to feel ready when we went again. DH and I have been married for 8 years, together 12 and ttc since Aug 2004!! DH is 40 and I am 33.
> I hate the tww and am trying not to feel either too positive or too negative so bloomin hard! Have been off work so far this week as very busy and quite stressful job but back to work tomorrow - yikes!!
> Wishing all you lovely ladies bfp's and am so sorry for those that have not got them I remember only too well how hard that is. I am desperate to poas but don't want to just in case!! So want this to have worked this time.
> Louise x

Welcome Louise! Of course it is not too late to join. You are a little ahead of most of us here, but hopefully you will just be the first of many bfp's on here. You and your husband have endured such a long struggle and I so hope this cycle is your happy ending. Sounds like you transfered a fantastic blast since it was expanding. 

Couple questions: Do you still have one frozen embryo for later? And when do you think you'll start testing?


----------



## s08

Annette, not to be a test pusher, but did you test again today? FXed for you.


----------



## louloublue

Hi s08,
Thanks for the warm welcome, and your kind words! Yes we still have one frozen embie which I think is a grade 3, we will definitely use it if this time does not work. 
I am not sure when to start testing, have had lots of cramping the last 24 hrs or so, and very like af symptoms but am trrying to stay positive and hope that it is a good sign and not a bad sign. I don't want to test too early and get a bfn and am just feeling really scared of af arriving like last time before even got to test.
Where are you in your cycle?
Louise x


----------



## AnnetteCali

s08 said:


> Annette, not to be a test pusher, but did you test again today? FXed for you.


No worries... it's a given that i tested this morning lol.. and it's still a bfn. ... booo!!! i'm 7dp5dt of my frozen embryos... i'm hoping to see two lines tomorrow or friday morning before my beta.

A part of me is trying to stay positive.. and the other part is really not expecting to see two lines. it's so sad... i've dealt with so many disappointments through out this process.. that i'm not 100% hopeful anymore.I guess i'm trying to protect my emotions because i really took the negative result on my first ivf cycle pretty bad. i was devastated.. and depressed for a few days.. then pulled myself back together again. i don't want that to happen this cycle.. so i guess i'm trying to build up my defense mechanisms 

Thanks for checking in on me ..  I will keep you posted tomorrow morning! 

xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Hi Annette, I posted in the other thread that I was so sorry about your mom. I hope you get your BFP as you really deserve it. Have you tested again today?

Hi Louise! Welcome! I am sorry to hear about your first cycle. My first cycle ended in a MC and it was so devastating. I didn't think I would go through another one, but I am now starting a new cycle, a fresh one. I am a little behind everyone else on this thread, but I am hoping to see a lot of BFP to keep me encouraged! When is your beta? And I remember having cramping in my first cycle, it is definitely normal.


----------



## louloublue

Hi Michelle,
I am really orry to hear about your mc that is awful, my heart really does go out to you. I am in England and we don't have beta tests here we do hpt and that for is supposed to be next Thursday. The same day as last time and remember af came on the Monday but not sure how it works this time as we are doing a frozen cycle? I am trying not to think too much about the cramping and what it might mean!
How far into your cycle are you?
Louise x


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Louise; it was definitely hard to go through and now starting again this time, I am so nervous. I am currently doing Lovenox injections for MTHFR; they found this after my MC and did more blood tests. And I have had the nuvaring in for 2 weeks as well, I remove that this Saturday and the nurse said I should get AF within a day or so after that. Once I get AF I have to call and go in on day 3 for my baseline u/s and blood draw. Then I will get to start stimming on day 4. They have estimated my ER sometime the week of 8/14-8/17 just depends on when AF arrives. I will most likely do a day 5 transfer again. The first cycle I was a slow responder, so the doctor feels that had a lot to do with my MC, along with them discovering I am prone for blood clots. This time they changed my protocol a bit and doing follistum injections twice a day along with ganirelix, last time I used Lupron. They got 9 eggs last time, 8 fertilised, but they were OK quality. Just hoping this time around I respond better!

Annette - keep thinking positive, and hoping you see your 2 lines tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Louise; it was definitely hard to go through and now starting again this time, I am so nervous. I am currently doing Lovenox injections for MTHFR; they found this after my MC and did more blood tests. And I have had the nuvaring in for 2 weeks as well, I remove that this Saturday and the nurse said I should get AF within a day or so after that. Once I get AF I have to call and go in on day 3 for my baseline u/s and blood draw. Then I will get to start stimming on day 4. They have estimated my ER sometime the week of 8/14-8/17 just depends on when AF arrives. I will most likely do a day 5 transfer again. The first cycle I was a slow responder, so the doctor feels that had a lot to do with my MC, along with them discovering I am prone for blood clots. This time they changed my protocol a bit and doing follistum injections twice a day along with ganirelix, last time I used Lupron. They got 9 eggs last time, 8 fertilised, but they were OK quality. Just hoping this time around I respond better!
> 
> Annette - keep thinking positive, and hoping you see your 2 lines tomorrow morning!!!

Thanks Michelle for your kind words xoxo I will try to remain positive.. praying I see my two lines tomorrow xoxo !


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Louise- welcome!! I'm so sorry your first cycle didn't work. I just found out in Tuesday that my first cycle failed!
I'm so glad you had a frozen embie to transfer back and I have fingers crossed for you!!

Annette- cramping can be a very excellent sign. When I fell pregnant with my son I had cramping from CD12 (I kept a diary of everything) 
I'm praying that it's just your embie nestling in and getting comfy!!

AFM- got an apt to see my consultant on Aug 13th to discuss next round.

Donna- are you going ahead this cycle?

Xx


----------



## michelle01

Kim - Hopefully you get some answers on the 13th and you get to start again soon!! Do you think they will do any sort of tests to see what happened with this last cycle? Fingers crossed you get to start again soon :)

Donna - Any updates from the nurse?? 

Annette - how are you doing? Have you tested again?

Hope everyone else is doing good! I am still fighting these headaches/migraines. Just 2 more days with this nuvaring and I hope once it is out, the headaches start to go away!!


----------



## Donna210369

Ladies i'm so sorry i've been negleting this thread. I've just been so busy trying to get as much done as we can with this nice little heatwave. they dont come very often so am having lots of fun while it lasts. 

Haven't had a chance to digest the last few threads. Will def have a good look through tomorrow morning and reply to you all.

Just to let you know I had another scan this morning and the lining is 10.7 so i'm starting progesterone tonight, continuing with oestrogen, getting bloods done on monday and if progesterone and oestrogen levels ok then transfer on tuesday (providing our snowbaby thaws ok) Am very nervous. 

Anyway i'll speak to you all tomorrow, lots of love xx


----------



## michelle01

That is great news Donna! Hope all looks good for your transfer Tuesday; how exciting! :yipee:


----------



## everhopeful

Donna that's excellent news!! Fingers crossed for all blood tests!!

Michelle- don't think I will have any further testing but I do think they will be better informed about how I respond to gonal f etc. they were worried with my age and polycystic background that I would produce too many follies. Turns out I didn't produce many at all!!

Xx


----------



## s08

Donna, it looks like we are back to back for our transfers. I went in to the RE today on CD 10 and to all of our surprise, they want me to trigger tonight. So, I am set for a transfer next Wenesday, Aug. 1. I'm having to shift things around a bit with work, but it is what it is. My lining wasn't as thick as yours, but it must be good enough. 

Michelle, so sorry the headaches persist. No fun at all.

Annette, any news? 

Ever, like other said, I hope you get some answers at your follow-up appt. I was dying to have that appt. and actually moved it up so I could talk to my doc earlier. Unfortunately, my RE chalked our failure up to bad luck (and possible poor egg quality). If I have to have a second fresh cycle, we will do the exact same protocol. But since you didn't respond all that well, I bet they have make some changes for you. FXed.


----------



## Donna210369

welcome Annette and Louise. I hope you get your BFP's really quickly. Annette was your beta yesterday or today? Louise when will you start testing?

Michelle sorry you've still got these awful headaches. I do hope they stop soon for you.

Kim how you doing hunni? Hopefully next time they'll have you on higher doses and you'll get plenty of embies. Keep positive 

s08 we'll be in the tww together then hopefully. Oh this is so stressful already, although I have to say FET isn't nearly as bad as fresh cycle. 

jmc how you doing?

I've just found out my friend lost her baby today at 30wks :cry: I dont know what happened yet but her first baby she went into prem labour at 32 wks and that baby is fine now. I wonder if she went into prem labour again. Absolutely devastated for her..............
I've just started on my progesterone suppositories. having to do 2 of them twice a day, very very messy. 

Right am going to try to get some sleep now. Night night ladies xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Hello all, a lot of activity on this thread!

Annette and loulou, welcome! :)

Donna, that is great news that the transfer is going ahead! Tuesday will be here before you know it, can't wait to hear your updates. Very sorry about your friend's loss, that would be so so hard. Prayers for her.

Kim, I hope you get answers at your appointment...I always feel better after talking to the doctor, even if you don't get answers for everything it is nice to discuss things and think of a plan for next steps.

Annette....hope you get good news soon!

Louise...sorry to hear your first cycle did not work. I hope this August will be the cycle for you!

Michelle, I hope taking out that nuvaring will give you some relief from those headaches, that must be awful. Things will be underway soon!

s08 that is crazy they moved your transfer up! You must be coming along nicely. Transfer day is almost here for you!

AFM, going for another hormone check tomorrow. Not feeling too positive right now, but I'm hoping after transfer I'll regain some PMA. 

x Emma


----------



## AnnetteCali

s08 said:


> Donna, it looks like we are back to back for our transfers. I went in to the RE today on CD 10 and to all of our surprise, they want me to trigger tonight. So, I am set for a transfer next Wenesday, Aug. 1. I'm having to shift things around a bit with work, but it is what it is. My lining wasn't as thick as yours, but it must be good enough.
> 
> Michelle, so sorry the headaches persist. No fun at all.
> 
> Annette, any news?
> 
> Ever, like other said, I hope you get some answers at your follow-up appt. I was dying to have that appt. and actually moved it up so I could talk to my doc earlier. Unfortunately, my RE chalked our failure up to bad luck (and possible poor egg quality). If I have to have a second fresh cycle, we will do the exact same protocol. But since you didn't respond all that well, I bet they have make some changes for you. FXed.

S08: Congrats on triggering tonight.. that's exciting! 
AFM: .... BFN this morning on the pee stick. I texted my doc to give him a heads up because he knows i test early... even though he is against me peeing on a stick early.. i think he was curious. 
I even stopped my meds on my own today... probably not what the doc would approve..but i just get tired of taking medicine that makes me gain weight and shots for nothing... i hope that doesnt make me sound negligent ( if that's the word i'm looking for .. lol.. ) :S



Donna210369 said:


> welcome Annette and Louise. I hope you get your BFP's really quickly. Annette was your beta yesterday or today? Louise when will you start testing?
> 
> Michelle sorry you've still got these awful headaches. I do hope they stop soon for you.
> 
> Kim how you doing hunni? Hopefully next time they'll have you on higher doses and you'll get plenty of embies. Keep positive
> 
> s08 we'll be in the tww together then hopefully. Oh this is so stressful already, although I have to say FET isn't nearly as bad as fresh cycle.
> 
> jmc how you doing?
> 
> I've just found out my friend lost her baby today at 30wks :cry: I dont know what happened yet but her first baby she went into prem labour at 32 wks and that baby is fine now. I wonder if she went into prem labour again. Absolutely devastated for her..............
> I've just started on my progesterone suppositories. having to do 2 of them twice a day, very very messy.
> 
> Right am going to try to get some sleep now. Night night ladies xx

Donna: My beta is tomorrow morning.. not to sound like a complete downer... but i'm expecting a negative tomorrow.. i've completely prepared myself for it. if i was pregnant.. i'm sure it would have shown by now on the pee stick. ggrrr!! The doc is going to call me with the results tomorrow and discuss our next plan. I will keep you guys posted . xoxo x

keeping you ladies in my thoughts and prayers.... sending baby vibes! xoox


----------



## Donna210369

Emma i'm so sorry I forgot you last night. It was really late and I was upset about my friend and not concentrating. Good luck for your hormone check today. I'm assuming that's progesterone and oestrogen is it? I have no idea what those levels should be at, do you know? All this waiting and hoping can drive you a bit mad cant it. Hoping for hormones to be right, hoping for lining to be ok, hoping the thaw is successful, hoping baby sticks.......................... Good luck hunni xx


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies,
How are you all?
Annette so sorry about your BFN hun that really sucks. Thinking of you.
Emma hope your hormone check goes ok.
Michelle hope the headaches go soon - headaches are just awful
Ever so sorry, as the others have all said really hope the follow up appointment can help to get you some answers.
Donna - good news hun - I was a slow responder to the pessaries and had to have 3 blood tests and my transfer moved until I was ready. did you say you are at the Wessex?? That's where DH and I are too xx

AFM I am struggling today - was coping fairly well but feeling like I am on the way out this morning. Trying to stay positive as I know my symptoms could be signs, sore bbs, feel a bit queasy this morning and still have stomach cramps, so scared that AF is going to show soon. Don't know whether to start testing on the weekend as I have 6 more days to go until recommended test date of next Thursday but BFP might show from tomorrow or Sunday?? Oh am having such a dilemma over this, that's if AF doesn't show first!
Sorry for the grumpy rant ladies but I know you all understand and value your support.
Hope everyone is doing well and sorry if I missed anyone off 
Louise xxx


----------



## michelle01

Kim - that was my issue during my first cycle, I didn't respond well to the meds and ended up stimming for 11 days and my egg quality was just OK. This cycle they have increased how much follistum I am taking and using a little different protocol. The doctor really feels this was a big contributing factor in the MC, so hopefully this time around things will go better. And I think the same will be for you; at least they know what to expect! Thinking about you :hugs:

YAY s08 on triggering!! How exciting and keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Annette - I am so sorry :hugs:

Donna - That is really sad about your friend; my heart goes out to her! I am sorry for what she is going through; life certainly isn't fair :hugs:

Emma - good luck with your hormone check today! 

Louise - I am a poas addict! You are now 11 dpo, right? If so, I would be testing :) But that is me, I couldn't wait :nope: All your symptoms sound promising too! 

jmc - How are you doing?


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone!!! Wow! Lots of posts to catch up on. Sorry if I miss anyone....

Welcome to the new gals! 

Louloublue - I wouldn't count yourself out just yet hun...those signs sound pretty promising to me!! did you decide if you're going to test early yet?? that was a hard decision for me....still not sure if I would test prior to beta next cycle...it's a tough call that's for sure

Annette - so sorry about your BNF hun...did you test again today?? did you get your beta results already?? Thinking of you...

Michelle - boo on the miagraine issue...soon you'll hopefully be relieved once you get that ring out! :) thanks for asking how i'm doing...i'm hangin in there...a frozen cycle is much more uneventful and boring than a fresh cycle!!! Feels like it's taking FOREVER!!! 

Kim how you hangin in there?? hope you're doin ok 

s08-yay for moving up!! That seems like it happened quick for you!

donna - so sorry to hear of your friends news....how terribly sad. How are you hanging in there today hun?? Thank you for asking how i'm doing as well.....i'm trying to hang in there and just wishing this frozen cycle wasn't soooo boring and uneventful! It's a weird thing though because a fresh cycle is the complete opposite haha

AFM - like I mentioned to donna and michelle....i'm pretty bored with this cycle so far...so uneventful compared to a fresh cycle!!! Just reduced lupron to 5ml the other day and started estrogen pills a few days ago too....other than that...nothing to do till August 2nd when I go for a lining check...then hopefully on track for Aug 9th FET!!! I'm keeping my mind occupied with all of you lovely ladies and rooting for you all!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hey Ladies...

My beta today confirmed it was a BFN.. boo!! I'm scheduled to meet with the doc next week to discuss the plan for the fresh cycle most likely in Sept. I'm praying that cycle works... it's pretty costly .. and i'm not sure we can afford another fresh cycle after that!:(

keeping all of you ladies in my thoughts and prayers. I will probably be popping in from time to time.. thanks so much for the support! xoxo

GOOD LUCK LADIES! XOXO


----------



## jmc111

AnnetteCali said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> My beta today confirmed it was a BFN.. boo!! I'm scheduled to meet with the doc next week to discuss the plan for the fresh cycle most likely in Sept. I'm praying that cycle works... it's pretty costly .. and i'm not sure we can afford another fresh cycle after that!:(
> 
> keeping all of you ladies in my thoughts and prayers. I will probably be popping in from time to time.. thanks so much for the support! xoxo
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES! XOXO

I'm so sorry Annette....I know how hard that news is. I'm glad you're already scheduled to meet with your doc though and get things moving again. I'll be praying that the next cycle will be your last and that it works for you...hope to see you around the boards!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Annette, I'm sorry about your BFN. Will they do anything different for your upcoming fresh cycle? Hopefully you can get started soon...fresh cycles go quickly and have lots to keep you occupied. Lots of ladies will still be cycling in September, so please keep posting and let us know your progress...we'll be rooting for you! x

Louise I am keeping my fingers crossed for you...I know it is hard to decide whether to test or not, I never ended up testing on my fresh cycle because I was too scared and wanted to keep the hope alive until the beta! 

JMC I hear you on FETs being slow...I feel like this month has been the slowest ever. It is an easier process on the body, but harder on the mind with all the waiting! Now I feel like things are getting going though, with monitoring and PIO on the horizon. Maybe we'll be so used to waiting by the time the TWW comes around that it will fly by? :) Hope things pick up for you now that you are on estrogen...Aug 9 is just a couple weeks away!

AFM, my hormone check went fine, I now just have a lining check on Wednesday, start PIO that night, then transfer on the 6th. I am not feeling too positive about this cycle right now, but it comes and goes from day to day. And stranger things have happened, I suppose it could work! :)

Everyone enjoy the weekend! x
Emma


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies

Annette i'm so sorry sweetie :cry: It hurts so much after all we do to get here. I'm glad you can still have another go, this one was the practice, next one is for keeps x

JMC you're right about it being much slower than fresh cycle, although i'm starting to stress about the if's now (if my bloods are ok, if the blastocyst thaws, if it implants, if it stays put) Never ending hope x

Kim how are you doing hunni? 

Emma fingers crossed for your lining on wednesday. And I do understand about feeling negative about the cycle. I'm like that and everyone keeps telling me to be positive, but I find that really diffcult. I'm being a realist so I dont have so far to fall. Really hoping it works out for you x

Louise I don't know what to advise as I'm a poas addict so if I were you i'd be testing, but I know a lot of ladies hate to see a BFN. I just dont like shocks, so i'd rather test early. That way each day I lose that little bit more hope and it sinks in gradually, rather than wake up on test day and have no idea what it'll say. Everyone is different and so you must do what you feel is right for you. Loads of luck hunni x

Michelle how are you doing. Still got the migraines? HOpe not x

S08 not long now. eeeeek!! How you feeling? excited or nervous? x

Hope that is everyone. well my poor friend has been induced today to give birth to her little boy :cry: i'm so devastated for her. It's actually put things in perspective for me and made me not so 'oh woe is me' if you know what I mean. I am a very lucky lady and have a lot to be thankful for. 

Anyway hope you're all having a nice weekend. xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

ewwg12345 said:


> Annette, I'm sorry about your BFN. Will they do anything different for your upcoming fresh cycle? Hopefully you can get started soon...fresh cycles go quickly and have lots to keep you occupied. Lots of ladies will still be cycling in September, so please keep posting and let us know your progress...we'll be rooting for you! x
> 
> Louise I am keeping my fingers crossed for you...I know it is hard to decide whether to test or not, I never ended up testing on my fresh cycle because I was too scared and wanted to keep the hope alive until the beta!
> 
> JMC I hear you on FETs being slow...I feel like this month has been the slowest ever. It is an easier process on the body, but harder on the mind with all the waiting! Now I feel like things are getting going though, with monitoring and PIO on the horizon. Maybe we'll be so used to waiting by the time the TWW comes around that it will fly by? :) Hope things pick up for you now that you are on estrogen...Aug 9 is just a couple weeks away!
> 
> AFM, my hormone check went fine, I now just have a lining check on Wednesday, start PIO that night, then transfer on the 6th. I am not feeling too positive about this cycle right now, but it comes and goes from day to day. And stranger things have happened, I suppose it could work! :)
> 
> Everyone enjoy the weekend! x
> Emma

Thanks for your support. Not sure what the doc is planning on changing for the next cycle. he wasn't too pleased with my follicle count last time.. i had a total of 16 follicles.. but.. only 10 were mature. he said it looked like my ovaries were on different pages.. so he wants to try to have the follicles mature at the same rate. i'm keeping my fingers crossed! 

I hosted a baby shower today for a family friend that is practically like a sister to me. I prayed that God/ my mom in heaven would give me strength to get through the shower and to be genuinely happy for her... it went well. I thought it would have been a lot harder for me to handle emotionally....I did well. whew! 

Most likely I will be back and forth on the board ... my next cycle will be in Sept sometime. I am going to talk to the doc next week about planning my next transfer AFTER my mom's memorial . We are going to spread her ashes on her birthday, Sept 7th... and i'd hate to be on bedrest that day or have the added emotions. 

If i've learned anything from this whole ttc process... it's life doesn't go as planned! 

Take care ladies.. and I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 

xoxox


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- lots of you are getting so close to your ET dates. Sorry if it feels like it is dragging for you all.

I actually had a really down night last night! On my birthday last year I started to miscarry. I remember at the time thinking, this time next year it will all be different. I will be pregnant!! Almost a year on and not going to be there! Just got mr a bit sad and I cried myself to sleep. My hubby is so amazing about having to pay for IVF. He has desperately needed a new car for quite a while and had saved up quite a lot but we need to use it for our next fresh cycle. I just feel so bad for that. 
Does anyone else feel like life is kind of on hold? 

Ok, negativity done!! Sorry to be so down on here!! Not really me at all.

I hope all you wonderful ladies have a great day!

Xx


----------



## louloublue

Hi Ladies, 
Ever - so soy you had a down day yesterday, I remember starting out on our IVF journey and thinking this time next year ..... it is a hard and painful journey. I too have a wonderful and supportive DH. 
Annette - I really hope your next cycle will be the one for you and hope to see you on here from time to time. Your plan sounds good and I completely agree that you need to be able to only deal with one set of emotions and this is such a pain ful one as it is. Well done on the baby shower, not sure I could have managed that. Take care hun xx
Donna - that is so, so sad and devastating for your friend, my DH and I had friends who went through a similar thing and it was so awful thinking of what they were going through. Things like that definitely put things in perspective that's for sure. Be thinking of yout this week and hope all the tests etc go well, I have everyhting crossed that it works for you after so much pain. 
Emma - hope the scan goes well Wednesday, thanks for the positive vibes, I am sending lots back to you and I felt very similar with good days and bad, and it is harder some days than others but it can work
s08- how are you doing?
Michelle - have the heaches subsided now? I hope so xx
JMC - how are you?
Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if I missed anybody off

Well AFM I have done 2 tests now one Friday late afternoon and one this morning and am so shocked but happy to say both were :bfp: needless to say DH and I are over the moon, but know we have a long way to go yet. I am shocked and happy all at the same time as after such a great fresh cycle that failed with the highest quality embryo did not see how an FET would work, but it did :dance:
I have everyhting crossed for all you lovely ladies and will look forward to all the updates from you all 
Louise xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Louise- that is amazing!! Massive massive congratulations!! Just perfect!! 
Wishing you a very very happy and healthy 9 months!! So glad your journey has an amazingly happy ending!!
Xx


----------



## louloublue

Thanks Ever, still can't quite believe it, don't think I will until the first few scans or when I actually feel something. 
Louise xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Louise congrats, that is wonderful! You give all of us hope that this can work. What wonderful news to see on here this morning.

When will your scan be, or do you have betas first? x Emma


----------



## Donna210369

wow louise that's fantastic news. whoo hoo!!! :happydance: :happydance:
so so happy for you hunni. how many dpo were you when you got your BFP. and was it a 3day or 5day embie? wow, congrats xx

Kim so sorry you had a down day my darling. It is really hard putting your life on hold and you're right that is what we are doing. I think i'm learning to live life a little and do the baby thing now but it is hard. Do you know the easiest months for me are when i've no chance of being pg (weird eh) I suppose the stress just goes out of me because there's nothing to be nervous about, the what if's etc. x

Annette I think putting your cycle off till after your mum's memorial is a good plan. They are both too emotional things on their own and need the time devoted to each of them separately. Good luck hunni. I hope your mum can send some positive vibes for you x

Cant remember who asked me now but yes I am at Wessex clinic. Aren't they lovely there. 

No news from me, just been to see ice age 4, it was fab. just about to cook a roast and we're trying to get sorted for going camping on wednesday. speak soon lovely ladies xx


----------



## louloublue

Thanks Emma and Donna, still can't quite believe it but my body is definitely already telling me it is true!
If I have worked things out I was 11dpo when I first tested and we had a 5 day blast put back. Donna it was me that asked about the Wessex - we have liked and appreciated the support we have received from everyone we have met there.
We will have a scan I believe at 7 wks and just have to call in with the hpt results which technically I'm not supposed to do until this coming Thursday.
Thanks for all your good wishes ladies and I am keeping everything crossed that it works for all of you too xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Loulou and Donna,

I was just looking to move to the Wessex centre. It's based in Southampton isn't it?
I currently do all my scans in Chichester then have to go to Harley street in London for EC and ET. I found it all a bit stressful and odd to not know any of the doctors and nurses etc that do the EC and ET.
Do they have good success rates?
Had a much better day today. Just found out a very close friend went through IVF for her little one. I had no idea!! We had s good chat!
Thanks for all your understanding and support! Xx


----------



## Donna210369

To be honest Kim I dont even know about their success rates although a friend of mine had her FET there and it worked too. They are so nice though, even the receptionists know who you are when they see you. Have a look at their website. it's called wessex fertility or freya centre in southampton. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better today hunni. 

Louise we prob did our ivf at the same time last yr too. Think I had mine around june/july 2011. Could have seen you in the waiting room (what a small world). So you'll be phoning them tomorrow then and booking your scan for 7wks ? How exciting.............. xx


----------



## jmc111

Hi all, so sorry i've been MIA this weekend...our internet and cable tv was out since yesterday and was just restored an hour ago! It was torture!! I couldn't watch tv or check in on you ladies! Ugh, so im gonna do a quickie here since I have only a few minutes on here...

YAY louloublue!!! How wonderfully fantastic!!! You give me hope for my FET now in a couple weeks here!! So happy for you, congrats!

Kim - i'm sorry you had a tough day...I definitely know what you mean about putting life on hold for all of this...and then to have such a dissapointment....ugh I can definitely sympathize hun....hang in there

sorry if I missed anything but i'm doing ok I suppose...just chugging along on the slow ride to my FET!! I'm looking forward to my lining check on Thursday! Hopefully all is ok there....then only a week from there till transfer...or as far as I know as of now!!

Hope you all have a great Sunday and week!!


----------



## michelle01

Annette - I am so sorry :hugs: Hopefully the doctor will have a new approach to make things work together for your next cycle.

Donna - I am so sorry for your friend; I could not imagine what she is going through.

Louise - CONGRATS!!! How exciting for you and your DH :yipee: Hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months!

Kim - Sounds like your DH is amazing! Throughout this whole process it is a rollercoaster and the emotions can be so overwhelming. I have my fingers crossed for you and your DH; you will get your BFP!

AFM....I took out my nuvaring Saturday, so I am just waiting for AF! I am starting to have pms symptoms, so hopefully she comes today or tomorrow! And since I took out the ring, NO MORE headaches!!! Amazing, that stupid thing was causing them :growlmad:


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle- I'm so glad that you are headache free. It's amazing what small things can go to our body!!

Xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies. had bloods done yesterday and progesterone was 94 and oestrogen 1160 so all good to go for transfer. Just hoping and praying our snowbaby thaws without any problems. Counting down the hours now until the phonecall xx


----------



## jmc111

Hi ladies!

Michelle - so glad you're relieved from the terrible headaches....now you're on your way! YAY!!!

Donna - how awesome is that news!!!! SOOOO excited for your transfer!! When is it going to be again?? You only have a few hours till they call and let you know you have a perfect little embryo?!?


----------



## Donna210369

Hi jmc, they're thawing our blastocyst this morning and if it is successful then we go to the clinic for 12.30 to have transfer. am waiting for the phonecall to say if the thaw was successful x


----------



## everhopeful

Donna- fingers crossed for you!! Let us know, xx


----------



## louloublue

Best of luck today Donna, have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## michelle01

Yay Donna, how exciting! Hope you get that phone call soon; the waiting is the worse part. Fingers crossed for your babies to thaw!!! :)

I am still waiting for AF :growlmad: I am now 3 days past taking out that nuvaring and nothing yet. So frustrating!


----------



## ewwg12345

Donna - I hope you get great news and have your snowbaby on board soon! Good luck for your transfer!

Michelle - So glad you are getting some headache relief! It is crazy what one medication to our bodies. In both my fresh and frozen cycles, I've found the birth control part at the beginning gives me the worst side effects, which is crazy given how powerful the stimming drugs are. Hope you get AF soon.

JMC - Almost time for your lining check! Hope the time is passing quickly for you.

Louise - How are you feeling? Any symptoms coming on yet?

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM, nothing to report, just waiting..have my lining check tomorrow, so tonight should be my last lupron shot and then I start PIO tomorrow. I really hope the lining and hormone levels are where they should be, I can't take any more waiting! :)

Emma


----------



## michelle01

Emma - you are so right; it just amazes me how much BC has an effect on me! It is great with no headaches. The stimming meds just make me bloated and uncomfortable, but I will do whatever I need too to get my sticky bean this time!!!

Yay for last Lupron shot and good luck with your lining check! You will do great with the PIO shots :)


----------



## Donna210369

well blastocyst thawed successfully although it lost 30% of it's cells in the process, but embryologist said that although they dont like it to happen, they can regenerate those lost cells. It was still viable and to go ahead with transfer. When I got there he looked again and it had expanded well so was doing great :) so one baby on board, lets see if the little monkey snuggles in now. xx

Michelle glad you're feeling better from the headaches and hope af comes quickly now so you can get on with it

Emma I really do feel for you with all the waiting. It's the worst part of this process. Honestly I felt sick this morning waiting for the phone call and in the end dh phoned them. I could feel all the adrenaline whizzing round my body, this sort of stress is not good for a person!! Hope its all worth it in the long run

Speak soon ladies i'm off to lie on the settee and catch up on my programmes xx


----------



## michelle01

Donna....YAY!!! Snuggle in little monkey :) You will be PUPO today :yipee:


----------



## prickly

Donna - just found this post - posted in other thread...wow!! So happy for you!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

AF has arrived :yipee: :happydance: Waiting for the doctors office to call me back, but FINALLY things are moving along! Should have my baseline Thursday and hopefully stimming starts Friday!


----------



## everhopeful

Donna- fantastic news!! So glad it thawed well for you! Xx


----------



## s08

Fabulous, Donna! I've heard some frosties can lose up to 50% and still be viable. So congratulations on a successful transfer!

Sorry I've been MIA lately ladies. Been so busy with work and home remodeling projects, but I've been following along. Can't wait for some more action around here.


----------



## louloublue

Yay Congrats Donna, fingers crossed all goes well from here for you, take it easy hun xx

Michelle - woohoo - never before do we look forward to that dreaded af!!! Hope things go well with the baseline, glad your headaches have gone too xx

Emma - been feelinf really tired, bloated, and had some cramping, also felt really sick yesterday but not felt so bad today. Hope your lining check goes ok tomorrow. xx

Kim - hoe you doing?

Hope the rest of your lovely ladies are ok.

AFM I'm just trying to still let being pregnant sink in and not worry too much about how I feel each day. Mostly I'm good just very tired. I called the clinic today and we should have our 7 week scan some time after 24th August, it might then feel a bit more real.

Louise xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle- excellent news about AF finally arriving!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone!! How are you all doin!?

Donna - YAY!! Congrats on your successful thaw and transfer!! You give me hope! Take it easy over the next couple days and be good to yourself

Michelle - yay for AF! Crazy words but we all know how that goes!!! Glad you can get started!!

Nothing new here...just can't wait for Thursday morning so I can have some type of news! hehe


----------



## s08

Michelle, I better you've never been so happy to see AF! 

jmc, do you have an u/s on Thursday? 

AFM, I will officially be PUPO in less than 24 hours. I received my transfer time. 3:30 tomorrow. They said I will not receive a call if our frostie survives the thaw, so I'm really hoping I don't see my clinic's name pop up on caller ID! Wish me luck. Off to pre-transfer acupuncture...


----------



## jmc111

s08 said:


> Michelle, I better you've never been so happy to see AF!
> 
> jmc, do you have an u/s on Thursday?
> 
> AFM, I will officially be PUPO in less than 24 hours. I received my transfer time. 3:30 tomorrow. They said I will not receive a call if our frostie survives the thaw, so I'm really hoping I don't see my clinic's name pop up on caller ID! Wish me luck. Off to pre-transfer acupuncture...

hey hun! thanks for asking...yes! U/s on Thursday at 7am to check my lining....hopefully it's thick enough!! 

Oooo yay for you!!! I'm wishing you all of the luck in the world....i'm glad you brought up acupuncture....Do you (or any of you ladies) know much about the pre and post acupuncture treatments?? Last round I only had acupuncture post IVF transfer directly after transfer because the clinic didn't open early enough the morning of the transfer to do it before. I have ready that it's best to do it right before and right after if possible...does anyone know about doing acupuncture the day before and the day after transfer instead?? Of course the two clinics I use for acupuncture aren't open on Thursdays...grrrr but they want me to come the day before and the day after....is it worth the added cost??


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle - So glad AF showed up, you are on your way now!

S08 - Good luck tomorrow! You must be so excited to be pupo. Will be thinking of you and looking forward to your update!

Donna - Hope you are relaxing and the little one is settling in nicely.

JMC - Hope your lining check goes well! Mine is tomorrow AM. With the acupuncture, my practitioner said 24 hours on either side of transfer can still help, though she prefers to do right before and right after transfer (I believe she said this is because the studies that have shown a statistical improvement from acupuncture had treatments immediately before and after). Last time my transfer was too late so I did an 11AM appointment, then my transfer was at 3, and then I went the next day at 11AM again. This time I will do two in the same day. 

AFM I am a bit bummed as my personal doc was slated to do my transfer Monday, but he has jury duty and won't be able to do it. I was given the choice to defer another 2 weeks by staying on lupron longer, but I've already arranged to take off work next week so I'll just go with the "doctor of the day" for transfer. I know they are all really good, but I was kinda excited to have my doc do the transfer. Oh well!

x Emma


----------



## s08

Back from acupuncture. It was far from my best session. The needle in my wrist was painful the entire time for some reason, and I just couldn't fully relax. Oh well.

JMC, my acupuncturist, says 24 hours before transfer is sufficient, as Emma said. In fact, she says she prefers doing it the day before to prevent added stress from another appointment on the day of transfer (its not at my clinic). She thinks the pre-transfer appt. is more important than post-transfer, but I have no idea why. To be perfectly honest, I don't know if I totally buy into the whole process, but I figure it can't hurt...and I'm willing to do ANYTHING (as I am sure you all are!)

Emma, sorry your doc is unavailable. Does he/she do all your procedures? If so, I'm super jealous. Besides my consulations appointments, I never even see mine! I don't mind because I trust all the docs in the practice, but it would be nice to see her once in a while. Oh, and good luck on your lining check tomorrow!


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, 

So8 good luck with your transfer hunni. how exciting. How many you putting back and are they blasts?

JMC good luck with your lining check tomorrow, are you on oestrogen tablets?

Emma I felt exactly the same as you about not having my usual Dr, it was a bit of a surprise when I showed up and there was someone I've never seen before. Still she seemed to do it ok and to be honest it looks like a simple procedure. Try not to worry about it, it'll only add to the stress

Michelle yay for af, now things will get moving a bit

Kim how you doing hunni. Hope you are enjoying the break of meds/scans/ being good etc. you still going for september to do fresh cycle?

louise how are you sweetie? Good symptoms starting.......yay! who did your transfer?

well no news from me, had very minute cramps last night. didn't move off the sofa all day, couldn't sleep very well but am on loads of oestrogen and progesterone so no wonder. got cough and cold and we're going camping today for 3 nights. Not the best timing but cannot cancel the kids would be gutted and i'm not putting my life on hold for something that's unlikely to work anyway (we were given a 5-10% chance of success due to my age) So I will speak to you all in a few days. take good care of yourselves xx


----------



## jmc111

Morning everyone...thanks for your advice/suggestions on the acupuncture...I'm going to have to look into it a little more and see if one of them is willing to do it the day of the transfer maybe...hmmm

So8 - best of luck for your transfer! will be thinking of you...

Donna - thanks for the luck! Yes, im on estrogen tablets and still a small dose of lupron till the end of the week I believe. I hope you have a good time camping...sounds like fun! I hope your cough and cold goes away quickly though, that's no fun....will be thinking of you and hoping your little nugget is beginning to snuggle in and get comfy!

louiloublue - symptoms are definitely good!!! Hope you aren't too sick though

How are the rest of you girls doing?!


----------



## ewwg12345

S08 - Good luck today! Can't wait to hear about your transfer. 

JMC - Lining check is almost here, you must be excited! Hope you can sort out the acupuncture. My practitioner is an advocate of pre/post transfer treatments, but she also says if having multiple appointments in one day will stress you out not to do it, as that may negate the benefits from the acupuncture in the first place. So if you do just one, or space them out more, that is fine too. Just do what will relax you most! :)

Donna - Camping sounds lovely, at least that will make the TWW go faster for you! I hope the cough/cold goes away soon so you can enjoy the time away with your family.

Loulou, Kim, and Melissa - Hope you are all doing well!

AFM, lining looks good at 9mm...just waiting on my blood results and futher instructions. About the doctor thing...at my clinic, usually you just get the doctor that is performing procedures that day. But since this was an FET and they can control the timing, my doc wanted to schedule me so he would be the doctor on the day of my transfer. For fresh cycles or natural FETs you always just get who is "on" that day. It would have been nice to have my doc do it, but all the doctors are good so I know it is not a big deal. 

x
Emma


----------



## louloublue

Donna - have a great time camping, and feel better soon hun xxx

S08 - hope today goes well xx

Michelle - hope things really speed up for you now xx

Emma - lining is good, hope the bloods are all good too xx

JMC - good luck tomorrow xx

AFM - am doing fine, bit queasy and nauseous, with a horrible taste at the back of my throat, but no actual sickness, thankfully!!! I have had a few headachey moments but apparently that is all normal - lol! Sore bbs and tiredness but defintely nothing to complain about - 7 wk scan booked for 21st August - so want that to be over with and then to look to the next hurdle which will be the 12 wk scan. Just taking it one day at a time at the moment. 

Hope all of you ladies are doing well 

Louise xxx


----------



## michelle01

s08 - GOOD LUCK today!! :)

Donna - Hope your cough and cold go away for you soon! And camping sounds like a nice time with your family. Enjoy and relax.

Emma - I am sure everything will work out for you with the doctor who will be there that day! And today you start your PIO shots, right? 

Jmc - I actually called my doctors office today and asked them if I should consider accupunture and the doctor said it wouldn't hurt! I am going to see if I can find someone by me to try it :)

Louise - all symptoms sound good :) Good luck with your scan; can't wait to hear how it goes and see a picture!

I have my appt tomorrow morning at 7:30am; apparently they book your appt's now with the next available one, which is non-sense to me. I normally go in around 9 or 9:15 due to my work schedule and now this crap of 7:30 in the morning is really an inconvience for me :growlmad: but I have no choice and I want to get going with my stimming; if all is good tomorrow I start tomorrow night!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies..

Just stopped in for a quick vent.. 

First, congrats to all of you that are pupo.. keeping my fingers crossed for you ! 

I got a text from my oldest sister today telling me she is pregnant. this will be her 4th child, she only tried for 2 months. i'm in a complete depression over it. i should be happy for her, but i'm not. i cant help but feel jealous.. and feel sorry for myself. It took me awhile to respond to her text... after a ton of tears and trying to sound genuine. I guess it just took away all hope for me. I mean.. she's 39.. and it only took her two months to get pregnant..and here I am.. 34, and have been trying for over 2 years. This process has been so emotionally draining for me.. I am not sure how much more of it I can take. Just when I think i'm doing ok ... and trying to remain positive.. something else happens. it's just not fair. 

So sorry to be a downer today. Thanks for listening. xoxo 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you... we all deserve our BFP's.. considering all we have had to go through!!


----------



## jmc111

Good morning everyone! I just wanted to post quickly before I have to start working so sorry it's so short. Know that i'm thinking of you all...a couple quick personals...

Michelle - good luck today at your appt! Let us know

AnnetteCali - i'm so sorry hun...I know that feeling all too well and recently too. My sister in law just announced her first pregnancy last Monday and I have been devestated and horridly jealous and all of those emotions....try to hang in there hun...and all you can do is take the time you need to deal with the news...she needs to understand to give you some space now till you can sort it all out

AFM - lining u/s check this rmoning and the nurse said they like anything over a 7 and anything over an 8 they're more than happy with and i'm at 9-9.5!! I hope this is good because I haven't researched what the norm is...she said they're more than happy with it and that my transfer will still be Thursday but I won't get a call till Wednesday (the day before) telling me the time. So even if I wanted to do acupuncture the day of, I wouldn't be able to schedule the times?! Ugh frustrating.


----------



## michelle01

Emma - how did your first PIO injection go?

Annette - I am so so sorry; it is never easy to hear news like that when you are trying so hard to have your own! :hugs: I would give yourself the time you need and tell your sister you just need some space right now. Does she know you are going through fertility treatment?

jmc - YAY, how exciting! Only one more week :)

I went for my baseline and blood work this morning. No cysts!! :thumbup: I was worried about that since I get them so easily. I have 6 follicles on the left and 7 on the right; that seems low, doesn't it? I had 9 eggs retrieved from my last cycle, but don't recall how many follicles I had. I just have to wait for the blood results and hopefully on to stimming tonight!!! And I made a consult appt for acupuncture Monday evening :)


----------



## s08

Ohmygosh, Annette. I&#8217;m so sorry. You&#8217;re right, life really isn&#8217;t fair. Does your sister know about your struggles? 

Jmc, so glad your lining check exceeded expectations. I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve said this before, but how many frosties do you have? How many will you transfer? 

Michelle, yah for no cysts! And I think your number of follies sounds good. That is about the number I had at baseline, but then they were able to retrieve 23 eggs at collection, so I think more could pop up later. 

Donna, how are you feeling? 

AFM, transfer went really smoothly yesterday. The only problem was getting there, as the main freeway into the city was completely closed down due to a hazmat spill. So, roads everywhere were completely terrible! I even had to call and let the clinic know we were going to be late, although we arrived about on time in the end. I certainly wasn&#8217;t in a relaxed state when I arrived! Anyway, our one frostie survived the thaw well. Embryologist said they don&#8217;t give you a % of cell retention like some other clinics do, but if she had to estimate, she&#8217;d give it 90%. Yah! We&#8217;re still keeping our expectations very low considering my RE is slightly worried about egg quality from this cycle. But I will remain cautiously optimistic. 

Hope everyone else I missed is doing well.


----------



## michelle01

YAY for transfer s08!!! What a great % to get :) But what a mess to get there yesterday; glad it worked out.

And thanks; I never got a follicle count last time since I really didn't know to ask.


----------



## jmc111

Michelle - I think your numbers are good too! I agree with s08 that most likely some more will pop up as you start stimms!! Can't wait to follow you through your cycle!! 

s08- so glad transfer went well and that your little embie thawed so nicely!! I have a great feeling for you!!! Ugh talk about stress on the way there though! We had the same thing happen with traffic on the way to our first transfer and it's definitely stress not needed. We ended up being only a couple minutes late as well so it was all ok...Can't wait to hear your results! So when is beta??

We have 3 frosties...one is 8 cell grade 2, one is 8 cell grade 3 and the last I can't remember exactly but I think it is 6 cell grade 2 or 3. So they plan to thaw 2 and transfer 2. If one of the first two doesn't survive they will thaw the 3rd and use that. But just two total. I'm so anxious and worried. I do NOT want to do another fresh cycle....ugh just thinking about all that work and meds, shots, appts, stress, etc...


----------



## s08

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone. Beta is next Friday, the 10th (9 days after transfer). 

jmc, that's so nice you have 3 frosties to work with. Were they frozen on day 3? Clinics have so many different rating systems, so it grade 2 better than 3? I totally forgot to ask about my emby's grade yesterday, but not sure they grade at that point after thaw. Oh well...what will be will be, I suppose. Just another thing to worry about.


----------



## jmc111

s08 said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone. Beta is next Friday, the 10th (9 days after transfer).
> 
> jmc, that's so nice you have 3 frosties to work with. Were they frozen on day 3? Clinics have so many different rating systems, so it grade 2 better than 3? I totally forgot to ask about my emby's grade yesterday, but not sure they grade at that point after thaw. Oh well...what will be will be, I suppose. Just another thing to worry about.

They were all frozen on day 3 when we had our fresh transfer of 2 8 cell grade 2 embies. I've been curious about that as it seems that most other ladies have their left over embies frozen on day 5?? Does anyone know if there are better odds if frozen at day 5 rather than day 3?? Yes my clinic grades 1-5 (or is it 4?? hmmm). One being best and 4 or 5 worst. I hear you on just one more thing to worry about!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Annette - I am so sorry, just take time for yourself before you try to communicate with your sister. As some of the other ladies have asked, does she know about your fertility struggles? If so hopefully she can understand and give you some space.

Jmc - great lining! Do they thaw your day 3 embryos and grow them out to blast or put them back as 3 days? I agree it is confusing, every clinic seems to do things their own way and has their own grading. I am trying not to worry about that part, it will either work or it won't...I don't care *how* it works at this point! :)

Michelle - I am sure you'll get several extra follies popping up once you are good and stimmed up. Glad there weren't any cysts, that is always such a worry at the baseline scan.

s08 - So glad your transfer went well! August 10 is just a week away, I hope it goes quickly for you and you get great results! Will you test early? I think I am too scared...

Hello to anyone I missed, hope you are all doing well.

AFM, I am cleared for transfer on Monday...started PIO last night and I feel kind of silly for getting all worked up about it, it was totally fine. Feeling a bit bruised today, but no lumps like I got in the past. I think I may prefer doing it myself, actually...my DH did a good job, but he took the "put it in like a dart" thing a bit too literally, and I think I would also tense up subconciously waiting for the needle when he did it. When I do it, I have control so I can pick a spot that doesn't hurt, push the needle in slow, etc. Though we'll see what I say about it after a week of shots! :)

I'll be at a family reunion starting tomorrow, so I won't be on here much until Sunday...but I'll be thinking of you all, can't wait for all the updates when I get back!

x
Emma


----------



## jmc111

ewwg12345 said:


> Annette - I am so sorry, just take time for yourself before you try to communicate with your sister. As some of the other ladies have asked, does she know about your fertility struggles? If so hopefully she can understand and give you some space.
> 
> Jmc - great lining! Do they thaw your day 3 embryos and grow them out to blast or put them back as 3 days? I agree it is confusing, every clinic seems to do things their own way and has their own grading. I am trying not to worry about that part, it will either work or it won't...I don't care *how* it works at this point! :)
> 
> Michelle - I am sure you'll get several extra follies popping up once you are good and stimmed up. Glad there weren't any cysts, that is always such a worry at the baseline scan.
> 
> s08 - So glad your transfer went well! August 10 is just a week away, I hope it goes quickly for you and you get great results! Will you test early? I think I am too scared...
> 
> Hello to anyone I missed, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> AFM, I am cleared for transfer on Monday...started PIO last night and I feel kind of silly for getting all worked up about it, it was totally fine. Feeling a bit bruised today, but no lumps like I got in the past. I think I may prefer doing it myself, actually...my DH did a good job, but he took the "put it in like a dart" thing a bit too literally, and I think I would also tense up subconciously waiting for the needle when he did it. When I do it, I have control so I can pick a spot that doesn't hurt, push the needle in slow, etc. Though we'll see what I say about it after a week of shots! :)
> 
> I'll be at a family reunion starting tomorrow, so I won't be on here much until Sunday...but I'll be thinking of you all, can't wait for all the updates when I get back!
> 
> x
> Emma

Hey hun! Yay for Monday's transfer!!! I'll be thinking of you! Also, glad your PIO wasn't too bad....I hear you on having other people giving shots and taking the dart metaphor too literally! My sister did one of mine once a couple years ago when we were doing IUI's and I still had my needle phobia and she about knocked me over she jabbed it so hard!! Yikes! Have fun at your reunion! Sounds like a nice relaxing great time before your transfer!

As for my embies...all they told me was that they will thaw them the day before and then transfer them Thursday so they don't grow them anymore I don't believe...I agree with you though that i'll drive myself crazy wondering if they're doing the right thing. I suppose it's their everyday job and like you also said, what will be will be!! I don't care how it works as long as it does hehe.


----------



## michelle01

Yay Emma for Monday's ET!! And glad to hear the injection was not that bad. I remember how worked up I got just to do my first IVF injection; I almost got sick after I did it and now sticking a needle in my stomach doesn't even phase me :dohh: Enjoy your reunion and the time to relax!!

I got the go ahead to start tonight!! My next appt is Monday and just praying things progress better with this cycle!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks so much for the support ladies. Yes, my sister knows my struggles with infertility. She waited two weeks to tell me.. she ended up telling me through text.. which was good because i had a chance to cry. .. and think of a response. I will most likely check in with her in a few days to see how she is doing. My DH and i have been working through our emotions . infertility is the most emotionally draining thing i have ever experienced .It's such an emotional roller coaster. 
I saw my infertility doc today to discuss the next cycle. We are going to wait one more cycle because I was too late to be put on birth control this month. I was trying to avoid ER/ET on or around my mother's memorial next month. It works out this way because i will avoid all treatment. I think treatment will pick up mid or late september.
Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies! I will keep popping in once and while...
hope to see BFP's! 
xoxo


----------



## jmc111

Yay michelle! Hope your first night of stims went well!!

Annette - try to hang in there hun...we all know how hard infertility is and all of the struggles/emotions that go along with it so we're all here for you when you need! Hope you pop in and say hi from time to time....praying for you and your DH for your cycle in September!


----------



## michelle01

Annette - I will be praying for you for September! Hope you get your BFP! As for your sister, at least she sent you a text so you had some time to think about how to respond. This process is draining physically and emotionally. :hugs:

First night went good and this morning; however one of the meds I took made me so nauseated. I am thinking either the prenatal vitamin or metanx. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone!!! How is everyone doing this weekend?? I'm just at home bored so scanning through the forums here....DH just got called into work again tonight so nothing much better to do! I could clean and should clean but hmm....i'll get around to that later!!

Thinking of all you ladies and hoping all is well! 

Emma - you ready for Monday?!

Michelle - how are stims going?? Feeling ok so far??


----------



## louloublue

Good luck for tomorrow Emma be thinking of you xx

Michelle - how is it all going?

Donna - how was your little camping trip, hope you didn't get too much rain! xx

Annette - I really have everything crossed for you that September is your cycle. xx

AFM - just feeling tired and queasy really and have some cramps again today, they seem to come and go.

Hope all the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well

Louise x


----------



## michelle01

I am now on day five of stims and feel crappy. I am really cramping and so tired. I am waiting for my next scan now; they double-booked and there are nine girls waiting and myself.....totally insane. I at least only have two ahead of me! I will update later today when I get my results.

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## s08

Emma, how did the transfer go today? Hope everything went smoothly!

Jmc, my husband works a lot of weekends, so I totally get the feeling of being bored home alone&#8230;.and the feeling that I should clean but don&#8217;t want to (so I usually don&#8217;t!)

Loulou, sorry your tired and crampy, but it sounds like you are experiencing all the right symptoms! 

Michelle, sorry you are not feeling well and have to deal with more scheduling issues. Ugh. I hope you get good news though today!

AFM, 5 days past 5 day transfer (well 6 really because frozen on day 6). I&#8217;m thinking about testing tonight, but not sure. After fresh cycle, I started getting faint positives 5dp5dt. And my evening tests were always darker than fmu for some reason. Anyway, I&#8217;m pretty sure even if I am sooo lucky as to see positives before my beta, I would still think it is going to turn into a chemical. But I&#8217;m not sure I can hold out! I was able to distract myself this weekend, but once I am sitting at my desk at work, it&#8217;s all I can think about!


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I am still waiting for results, but the bloating is starting now. I hate this feeling, but I keep telling myself it is all for a good reason!!! Stay positive! This can be your lucky cycle and you will get your BFP!!! I cannot wait to see if you test and your results! I sit all day long too and all I can think about is IVF. My weekends are so busy, so it is easy to keep distracted. Good luck tonight :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies! Sorry I didn't post sooner....we got back so late yesterday from VA, I just wanted to sleep and be rested for today. Now all the action is finished and I can get caught up on posts! :)

So things are going well so far! We had two embryos thaw successfully, the other one is still frozen. By transfer time both were hatching out, and the doctor said they looked very good. And I had my normal doc for the transfer, which was just so nice! He said he is very hopeful this time, which is nice to hear. Acupuncture was very relaxing, now I am home on my bed catching up on B&B! I have my pineapple core and walnuts at the ready. I hope the next 10 days go quickly...not sure I'll test early or not, last time I didn't because I was too scared...!

Still have to read everything I missed, but I hope everyone had nice weekends! :)

x Emma


----------



## s08

ewwg12345 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I didn't post sooner....we got back so late yesterday from VA, I just wanted to sleep and be rested for today. Now all the action is finished and I can get caught up on posts! :)
> 
> So things are going well so far! We had two embryos thaw successfully, the other one is still frozen. By transfer time both were hatching out, and the doctor said they looked very good. And I had my normal doc for the transfer, which was just so nice! He said he is very hopeful this time, which is nice to hear. Acupuncture was very relaxing, now I am home on my bed catching up on B&B! I have my pineapple core and walnuts at the ready. I hope the next 10 days go quickly...not sure I'll test early or not, last time I didn't because I was too scared...!
> 
> Still have to read everything I missed, but I hope everyone had nice weekends! :)
> 
> x Emma

Great news, Emma! Enjoy a little relaxing time now...as if you can really relax after a transfer! :haha:


----------



## AnnetteCali

s08 said:


> Emma, how did the transfer go today? Hope everything went smoothly!
> 
> Jmc, my husband works a lot of weekends, so I totally get the feeling of being bored home alone.and the feeling that I should clean but dont want to (so I usually dont!)
> 
> Loulou, sorry your tired and crampy, but it sounds like you are experiencing all the right symptoms!
> 
> Michelle, sorry you are not feeling well and have to deal with more scheduling issues. Ugh. I hope you get good news though today!
> 
> AFM, 5 days past 5 day transfer (well 6 really because frozen on day 6). Im thinking about testing tonight, but not sure. After fresh cycle, I started getting faint positives 5dp5dt. And my evening tests were always darker than fmu for some reason. Anyway, Im pretty sure even if I am sooo lucky as to see positives before my beta, I would still think it is going to turn into a chemical. But Im not sure I can hold out! I was able to distract myself this weekend, but once I am sitting at my desk at work, its all I can think about!

S08, keeping my fingers crossed for you! You certainly have will power.. I started peeing on a stick the morning of 5dp5dt! Keep us posted! 

AFM, I will be starting a fresh cycle probably in September. My mom's memorial is September 7th.. I believe I start stims the week after. This has been such an emotional roller coaster... I don't know if I prefer the break in between cycles or not. The break gives me time to think.... and feel sorry for myself! 

i decided I have to give myself some time from communicating with my oldest sis who is pregnant with her 4th child... after trying for 2 months. i was trying to be supportive.. but.. I just can't handle hearing how she is sick.. and how she doesnt think she can do this.. blah blah blah. My response to her was.. " how i would love to be sick on a couch"... She gets hyperemesis... and this is going to sound terrible... but.. I can't don't feel sorry for her. i'm still so jealous. My responses are always so negative.. like.. " well sickness comes with pregnancy... that's how you know it's a strong pregnancy"....

Wow.. this really turned into a vent.. thanks for listening ladies.. and can't wait till I can join you in the wait! 

xoxox


----------



## s08

Vent away, Annette. I don't blame you one bit! I think you've earned the right to feel jealous. 

Michelle, sorry to hear about the bloat! No fun. 

And Annette, thanks for not judging me in wanting to test at 5dp transfer (today). I have no willpower at all. Well, I broke down and tested this evening...

https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00375-20120806-2052.jpg

Now I am not naive and completely know A LOT can happen between now and Friday's beta (or after that for that matter). So I am not jumping for joy, or even telling dh. This will very likely just become another chemical, but I am really trying to remain optimistic. And to be perfectly honest ladies, I feel so weird posting this. I have such a love/hate relationship with seeing other people's tests like this. Again, the jealousy thing I guess. But I know you are all so incredibly supportive, so I hope it is ok that I am sharing here. I would just hate to upset anyone having a tougher time than normal.


----------



## ewwg12345

s08 - that is a super strong positive, esp for 10dpo!!!!! I undersand your caution, but I am cautiously optimistic for you...that certainly looks like the beginning of something good to me! :)

Annette - don't worry about venting, if we can't do it here where CAN we do it? You have had a rough time and certainly deserve to vent. September sounds good for a cycle...it is frustrating to wait a month or two, but I think it is good for the body to heal and get in the best shape possible for your upcoming (successful!) pregnancy.

Michelle how are you feeling? Hopefully the bloating is getting a bit better. How did your appointment go?

Hope everyone else is doing well!

I am taking the day off to sit on the couch and relax, hopefully so these little guys can snuggle in. Tomorrow, back to work....!

x Emma


----------



## michelle01

Emma - Great news and yay on your ET!!!

s08 - AWESOME line there!! And you should not feel bad for posting your test!! I hope you continue to get stronger lines and will be rooting you on :)

Annette - No worries on venting, this is the place to do it!! I cannot wait to hear about your Sept cycle; hoping it is the last one you need and get your BFP :hugs:

I am even more bloated today, but I will take it! This is what I need to get the better quality eggs, then I am all for it. I go back Thursday morning for my next scan and they kept my dosage of meds the same, so it is doing what it should be :)


----------



## michelle01

Donna - haven't seen you on in awhile? How are you doing and how are you feeling?


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> Donna - haven't seen you on in awhile? How are you doing and how are you feeling?

Good call, michelle. How are things, Donna?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks for your support ladies. 

S08, that is a strong positive! So exciting! Can't wait to hear about your beta~! Keeping my fingers crossed that this is a sticky one for you! 

And don't feel bad about posting.. this is such an exciting time for all of us .. since we've worked so hard to get here! 

I will be thinking of you!

xoxo

btw.. how are you going to manage not telling your dh ? I would be so tempted to show him the test! xoxo


----------



## s08

AnnetteCali said:


> Thanks for your support ladies.
> 
> S08, that is a strong positive! So exciting! Can't wait to hear about your beta~! Keeping my fingers crossed that this is a sticky one for you!
> 
> And don't feel bad about posting.. this is such an exciting time for all of us .. since we've worked so hard to get here!
> 
> I will be thinking of you!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> btw.. how are you going to manage not telling your dh ? I would be so tempted to show him the test! xoxo

Thanks, Annette. Are you feeling any better after a few days have passed since receiving the news from your sister?

And as for not telling dh, it is difficult. But much easier considering we practically never see each other. We are like ships passing in the night...or whatever that saying is. He leaves our house for work at around 6 pm (works nights) and I get home after that. Our relationship often consists of text messages! But he has this thurs-sun off, and we are going away, so I REALLY hope we have something to celebrate. I guess I am just king of protecting him from a potential let-down since he doesn't even want me testing early anyway. Not sure if that makes sense or not.


----------



## michelle01

s08 - Did you test again last night? And I would be too tempted to tell my DH, you are much stronger then I would be :)

And now I am freaking out just a little bit; I weighed myself this morning and gained 2.5 pounds in the past couple days. I know my E2 level on Monday was only 308, but I am praying that I do not overstimulate! I am so bloated now and so uncomfortable, I cannot wait till this is done!!!


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> s08 - Did you test again last night? And I would be too tempted to tell my DH, you are much stronger then I would be :)
> 
> And now I am freaking out just a little bit; I weighed myself this morning and gained 2.5 pounds in the past couple days. I know my E2 level on Monday was only 308, but I am praying that I do not overstimulate! I am so bloated now and so uncomfortable, I cannot wait till this is done!!!

Michelle, I don't think that amount of weight gain is concerning. But it is definitely something you should watch, especially after retrieval. You go in tomorrow for a scan, right? Sorry you are so uncomfortable, but there is so much going on in your belly right now, so it makes sense that there would be some bloat. Keep us posted. 

Yes, I tested again last night (of course!). And it was darker...almost as dark as the control line this time. I will use my last FRER tonight, and I'm really hoping it is darker yet. Confession: This is super embarrassing, but I have the used tests in my purse right now. And sometimes I look at them while I'm at work...I'm so pathetic. Anyway, DH will be home Thursday night, so I'm sure I'll tell him then. Thanks for checking in on me!


----------



## michelle01

s08 - Yes, my scan is tomorrow morning at 7am. I just got some gatorade, so I will drink that and I am just taking it easy now. Luckily I sit at work all day! And I didn't realize I had to be concerned after retrieval; I will definitely keep an eye on everything then! 
YAY for a darker line :) That is so wonderful!! And don't be embarrassed; I did that when I went through my last cycle :haha: It is good to look at the tests and remind yourself...YOU ARE PREGNANT :winkwink:


----------



## louloublue

Congrats s08 on that really good line there, I have everyhting crossed that things go well and we both get the outcome we deserve after everything xx

Emma - how are you doing hun? Hope you managed to rest and have not been overdoing it. xx

Michelle - hope you get on ok tomorrow and the bloating ends soon - I remember that only too well as when I stimmed i was on the highest possible dosage! xx

Donna - how are you doing hun? xx

Not much to report here, symptoms come and go - in the main just sore bss and nausea but no sickness - not sure which is preferrable - probably how it is currently - that may chnage I guess. I'm so bloated that already my trousers don't fit lol - just looking a bit fat!!! Oh well think I can more than live with these small inconveniences as long as this sticky bean stays stuck!

Hope everyone else is doing well

Louise xxx


----------



## s08

Good move on the gatorade, Michelle. You'll be going to the bathroom like every 5 minutes, but at least you will feel like you are doing everything you possibly can for a good outcome. 

loulou, nice to hear from you. Glad the ms isn't too terrible. I'm sure symptoms are a nice reassurance that everything is as it should be. I've always thought that ART women should have the easiest, most symptom-free pregnancies. Haven't we earned them? Anyway, can you remind me how far along you are?


----------



## louloublue

s08, I am 5 wks and 2 days according to the online calendar - not sure how my clinic date it i was mega confused when they tried to explain lol!!! Yeah thankfully I have not actually been sick just felt very I have done like 5 tests since Fri 27th July - I have kept that all in my clinc file - I like to look at them too every so often - we also have our transfer scan picture on the fridge and all these things as well as the symptoms make it feel a bit more real. I so agree about the easy pregnancy thing - I am just happy it has worked and will honestly take whatever it throws at me :thumbup:
Do you go for beta later this week? I am honestly sending you such positive vibes for good numbers xx
I just want to get to our 7 wk scan and then the 12 wk one and then I might actually start to relax - well maybe a little - I feel exhausted this evening!

Michelle- I am peeing all the time anyway so you are at least not alone with that! lol xx


----------



## michelle01

I went for my scan today and just waiting for my blood results. My largest is 18mm and then I have a 13mm and several just below that. The nurse said the dr will disgard the 18mm and work with the others since they are in sync. ER is probably Monday or Tuesday! I cannot believe this is happening so fast, but I am so ready to feel normal again...well whatever normal is and not feeling like my belly is full of fluids :) 

And the gatorade is really helping!!! So glad I got some and will continue to drink it!!

Louise - So they don't bring you in until 7 weeks for a scan? Are they doing blood tests still? My clinic keeps doing scans until they see the sac, fetal pole and hb. Then they release you to your OB. Its amazing how all clinics are so different.


----------



## louloublue

Ooh that all sounds promising Michelle, I know what you mean about going back to feeling normal(ish) after stims!! no I just ahd to do a hpt and call into the clinic with my results then they sent me more meds, no bloods and we go back at 7 wks!!!! Feels like an age away but when I think it's 2 weeks tomorrow since I did the first hpt I realise how fast time is going already!!!


----------



## s08

loulou, I bet these next two weeks will drag on for you! But I can't wait to hear how it goes. Question: did you or have you been getting mild cramps at all? 

Michelle, sounds like everything is right on schedule. I know you're uncomfortable, but it will all be worth it in the end. Do you go back on Saturday for anothe u/s?

AFM, tests are still progressing well:
https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00396-20120808-1956.jpg
Nervous as heck for tomorrow's beta. I'll keep you posted. 

Donna, are you still around? Would love an update.


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone, sorry this will be just a quick update as i'm still pretty numb and shocked, upset, disappointed, etc. On our way into the clinic this morning the lab called and said that none of our three frosties survived the thaw overnight. Our transfer was cancelled today and now we're just crushed and trying to figure it all out. I have no idea how that happens or if that means that something is wrong with my eggs or what. I don't know if that means we need more tests to see if something's wrong? They said the next available appointment isn't till 8/30 but hopefully they can get us in sooner so waiting for a call back from the ivf coordinator. I have to now decrease estrogen and progesterone and stop all meds sunday then start bc when I get a period. and then more dreaded waiting until we can start our next fresh cycle. Ugh, just so numb and don't know what to think.

Good luck to you all and congrats to the BFP's!! I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## s08

jmc111 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry this will be just a quick update as i'm still pretty numb and shocked, upset, disappointed, etc. On our way into the clinic this morning the lab called and said that none of our three frosties survived the thaw overnight. Our transfer was cancelled today and now we're just crushed and trying to figure it all out. I have no idea how that happens or if that means that something is wrong with my eggs or what. I don't know if that means we need more tests to see if something's wrong? They said the next available appointment isn't till 8/30 but hopefully they can get us in sooner so waiting for a call back from the ivf coordinator. I have to now decrease estrogen and progesterone and stop all meds sunday then start bc when I get a period. and then more dreaded waiting until we can start our next fresh cycle. Ugh, just so numb and don't know what to think.
> 
> Good luck to you all and congrats to the BFP's!! I'm thinking of you all!

jmc, my heart just sank as I read this. I'm so incredibly sorry. There is nothing any of us can say to make you feel better, but we are all here for you regardless. I really hope you can have your WTF meeting with your clinic as soon as possible. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Jmc - Oh hun I am soooo sorry :hugs: I know you want answers and I really hope they get you in before the end of the month so you get them! Life is so unfair. We are here for you to vent anytime.

s08 - Check out those lines :yipee: I have a good feeling for you tomorrow :)I am not sure yet when I go back in, waiting for them to leave me my vm, but I bet it will be Saturday!


----------



## jmc111

Thank you s08...just having you gals to talk to helps a lot. I'm so happy your tests keep getting darker though. Congrats!! Also, love the "WTF appointment" haha love it. Thanks for the laugh

Does anyone know if there are tests that the doctor should do or if there is most likely a reason that they didn't survive the thaw?? Does that just happen randomly? like maybe next time they might survive? I just don't understand and hate that I won't be able to ask for weeks if we can't get in before 8/30.


----------



## jmc111

michelle01 said:


> Jmc - Oh hun I am soooo sorry :hugs: I know you want answers and I really hope they get you in before the end of the month so you get them! Life is so unfair. We are here for you to vent anytime.
> 
> s08 - Check out those lines :yipee: I have a good feeling for you tomorrow :)I am not sure yet when I go back in, waiting for them to leave me my vm, but I bet it will be Saturday!

Thanks hun, I appreciate it....i'm glad things are moving quickly for you! Wishing nothing but the best for you!


----------



## s08

jmc111 said:


> Thank you s08...just having you gals to talk to helps a lot. I'm so happy your tests keep getting darker though. Congrats!! Also, love the "WTF appointment" haha love it. Thanks for the laugh
> 
> Does anyone know if there are tests that the doctor should do or if there is most likely a reason that they didn't survive the thaw?? Does that just happen randomly? like maybe next time they might survive? I just don't understand and hate that I won't be able to ask for weeks if we can't get in before 8/30.

I wish I could take credit for the "WTF appointment," but I'm not that clever. Stole it from somewhere else and thought it was appropriate here. I moved my appt. up after IVF failed because I wanted answers like yesterday, so I hope you are able to as well. 

I wish I knew about your thaw survival questions, but I'm pretty clueless. Did the clinic give you their thaw success rate? For example, mine is 90+%. From what I was told, the thaw rate generally is dependent on the quality of the embryos they freeze. So, by being super selective in what makes the freeze grade, they have better thaw rates. But I'd be shocked if your clinic would freeze three they didn't think had a good chance of thawing (and eventually implanting obviously). It's just so odd that out of three, not one would make it. I'm so sorry and really hope you are able to get some answers soon.

One more thing, can you remind me what day they were frozen? If it was early on, maybe that has some affect?


----------



## louloublue

jmc I was so sad reading your update, my heart truly does go out to you. I really hope the clinic realises your need to get some answers and talk through everything and what your concerns are. I know my clinic told us that there was about a 5% chace of unsuccessful thaw which freaked me out when we were oly going with 1 frostie. I am sending you much love positive thoughts, please keep us up to date and big, big :hugs:

s08 - yes lots of cramping although on and off, some Monday and a little today, more last week than this and then this week is more stretchy feeling and like things are moving!!! how are you feeling??? I'm looking forward to seeing some lovely beta numbers for you tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ewwg12345

JMC I am so sorry to read your news...I hope you get answers soon. That just seems so improbable and completely unfair. Thinking of you!


----------



## jmc111

Thanks ladies. Well we had 5 eggs fertilize and they said that they only do 5 day transfers if there are 6 of more...why I have no idea but i guess that's not something I can change now. So that said, they transfered 2 8 cell grade 2 embryos our first fresh cycle in June and then they froze the remaining 3 that same day so day 3. They were 2 8 cell grade 2 and grade 3 and one 6 cell grade 2. So I definitely will be asking if we should have waited till day 5 but i've also heard that day 3's are better because the embies do better in their natural home or i guess the sooner they're back inside the better. I don't know. 

As for success rates for thawing, I believe they said that it was 70%?? I just NEVER thought i'd have to worry about that?? It didn't seem like it was very common that non survive and they even said that it's rare and not to worry about that?? I'm just terrified that something is really wrong with my eggs...but then I wonder how they could grade them almost all grade 2 out of 1-5 scale with 1 being the best?? I'm just so lost

But the IVF coordinator called and left a message and was really sweet but also said that she's really surprised by the news of none surviving....she also said that the 30th is the first appointment because my dr has been out of the office for a couple weeks and is overbooked till then. She also said that really it won't delay anything to wait until then since I have to go back on the pill. She said that I need to stop estrogen and progesterone on Sunday and then I'll get a bleed and I should start the pill on day 3 and then it won't be long after that that we get to go to the appointment. So I guess either way we're still waiting...waiting....waiting...waiting...I HATE all the waiting.


----------



## s08

So, I had my beta this morning. 9dpt beta: 231!!!  I'm obviously thrilled. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you so much for your support over the past few weeks!


----------



## s08

Emma, how are you feeling? Will you test early?


----------



## jmc111

s08 said:


> So, I had my beta this morning. 9dpt beta: 231!!! I'm obviously thrilled. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you so much for your support over the past few weeks!

Congrats s08!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## s08

jmc111 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> So, I had my beta this morning. 9dpt beta: 231!!! I'm obviously thrilled. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you so much for your support over the past few weeks!
> 
> Congrats s08!! So happy for you! :happydance:Click to expand...

I really appreciate it. That means so much, especially after what you have just been through. Still very nervous, but can't help but feel good about the number. How are you feeling today?


----------



## jmc111

s08 said:


> jmc111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> So, I had my beta this morning. 9dpt beta: 231!!! I'm obviously thrilled. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you so much for your support over the past few weeks!
> 
> Congrats s08!! So happy for you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I really appreciate it. That means so much, especially after what you have just been through. Still very nervous, but can't help but feel good about the number. How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

Of course! I am definitely happy for you and anyone else who gets their BFP...i'm sure it's normal to be nervous still...I always said that if I ever get a BFP that i'll probably walk around on my hands and hang upside down and walk like im on egg shells so that it would hopefully not fall out hehe...even though we know it can't fall out. 

Thanks for asking about me...i'm doing a little better today but still trying to understand it and it's hard knowing I have to wait until 30th to get some answers. I was going to go to work today since I had it off to rest after transfer but then this morning I just couldn't do it yet....still just depressed. :cry:


----------



## ewwg12345

S08 That is a wonderful beta number! Congrats. I can't wait to see what you get on Monday. Do you think it could be twins in there??

JMC I am sorry you are having a hard time, I would be the same. Not knowing is the worst part about all of this, I think. It just seems so unlikely to have all 3 not thaw. Any chance you can take time off / go away part of the time between now and the 30th? It might be a good way to help the time pass faster...my heart goes out to you, I don't know what to say. :(

AFM, s08 I haven't decided if I'll test early or not...last time I didn't, but this time I might. So far I've had some cramping on and off, some fatigue, and certain smells have been bothering me, but I'm not sure if that is all just from the PIO. I am trying sooooo hard not to symptom spot but it is hard! I'll see how I feel over the weekend...I won't test before Sunday if I do it (11dpo). Beta is Wednesday (14 dpo or 9dp5dt), I may just wait until then...!


----------



## s08

jmc, glad you have the day off today. I would have done the same thing and taken a long weekend. I hope you get to do something fun during the weekend at least. 

Emma, I totally understand about not wanting to symptom spot. But I think on and off cramping sounds good. I certainly have been experiencing them since transfer. I so admire your willpower not to test! To answer your question about twins, I don't think so since we only transferred one. But I guess anything is possible. My husband kinda wants twins, so we'd be over the moon for 1 or 2.


----------



## ewwg12345

Haha I forgot you only transferred one! Well I guess identical twins are a possibility...either way that is a great number for 9dp5dt!


----------



## louloublue

S08 that sounds like such a good number - we don't have beta so am not sure but it sounds good lol. I am hoping by Monday it is still as it should be and you are still feeling ok. how are you? 

Emma - hope you are not finding the tww too hard - I know feel like I am in anoter wait until the 7 week and then 12 week scan! Hope you are keeping yourself busy - let us know if you test early - I was so certain I wouldn't but something just told me I could 

Jmc - thinking of you and hope you are doing ok xx

AFM - I am shattered after a long day at work and a bad night's sleep - my word I had some seriously weird dreams last night - one involved identical triplets who all varied in size from seriously tiny to a lot bigger!!! It was weird! Then they drowned in the bath it was horrible and so surreal!

I am so glad it is the weekend - is anyone doing anything nice? We have a bbq lunch thing on Sunday for my niece's first birthday. Other than that I don't plan on doing a whole lot!

Louise xx


----------



## michelle01

Loiuse - Oh my, I would have been so freaked out by a dream like that; glad that is all it was!! And AMEN for the weekend!! My appt is tomorrow morning at 7am, so excited to see where things are at and if I can trigger or not! And my mom is flying in from Arizona, so I am picking her up and my son is staying overnight with her. My mom and step-dad still have a house in IL, but moved to AZ several years ago. They are still trying to sell their house in IL, but until they do, she has somewhere to stay! And Saturday night a bbq with some old coworkers which I am looking forward too.

Emma - Good luck if you test; I don't know how you hold out :) I am too inpatient and need to know :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, sorry i've been awol for a while. After transfer we went camping for a few days, then went to cumbria to visit family and friends (the ones who lost their baby at 27wks ) Then yesterday we went to the olympics to see the athletics!! Amazing time, atmosphere was great.

Firstly jmc, i'm so so sorry to hear your news, that must have been such a shock. I dont think there was something wrong with your embies, not all of them, I think it would have been the way they defrosted them. Do you think you'll look around at other clinics who have a better thaw rate? Sending hugs and will keep my fingers crossed for you for next time xx

Congratulations s08. wow great beta numbers! you must be over the moon. I'm really pleased for you.

Michelle how did your last scan go? when will you go for ER. I remember the bloating well, couldn't do my trousers up. Good luck xx

Annette how are you feeling now sweetie. It must be sooooo difficult having someone so close to you being pg. I know I would be jealous if it were my sister. I get jealous with different people, not all of them. It's weird really. I think I get jealous with those who were pg with me at the same time and then I lost my babies. Watching their bumps grow is really hard. It will be your turn one day and all those horrible feelings will go. Sending hugs xx

Louise glad all is well with you, you must be counting down the days till your scan now :) 

Kim how are you doing? are you scheduled for september now?

Hope that is everyone

AFM- FET didn't work, not pregnant :( dont know what to do now, will prob just continue to ttc naturally although dh works away so can only try 6months of a yr. Am ok, just feeling that this is the end of a very hard road for me with a lot of sadness and 5 babies in Heaven.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Donna ...I am so sorry your FET didn't work :hugs: What did your clinic say? Can you do anoher fresh cycle? How awesome to see the olympics! And I bet your friend was happy to see you.

I had my appt this morning, just waiting on the results. I have one laWrge follicle on the left causing somd discomfort. Hopefully I get to trigger tonight.


----------



## jmc111

Donna210369 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry i've been awol for a while. After transfer we went camping for a few days, then went to cumbria to visit family and friends (the ones who lost their baby at 27wks ) Then yesterday we went to the olympics to see the athletics!! Amazing time, atmosphere was great.
> 
> Firstly jmc, i'm so so sorry to hear your news, that must have been such a shock. I dont think there was something wrong with your embies, not all of them, I think it would have been the way they defrosted them. Do you think you'll look around at other clinics who have a better thaw rate? Sending hugs and will keep my fingers crossed for you for next time xx
> 
> Congratulations s08. wow great beta numbers! you must be over the moon. I'm really pleased for you.
> 
> Michelle how did your last scan go? when will you go for ER. I remember the bloating well, couldn't do my trousers up. Good luck xx
> 
> Annette how are you feeling now sweetie. It must be sooooo difficult having someone so close to you being pg. I know I would be jealous if it were my sister. I get jealous with different people, not all of them. It's weird really. I think I get jealous with those who were pg with me at the same time and then I lost my babies. Watching their bumps grow is really hard. It will be your turn one day and all those horrible feelings will go. Sending hugs xx
> 
> Louise glad all is well with you, you must be counting down the days till your scan now :)
> 
> Kim how are you doing? are you scheduled for september now?
> 
> Hope that is everyone
> 
> AFM- FET didn't work, not pregnant :( dont know what to do now, will prob just continue to ttc naturally although dh works away so can only try 6months of a yr. Am ok, just feeling that this is the end of a very hard road for me with a lot of sadness and 5 babies in Heaven.

Hey hun...good to hear from you!! Sounds like you had a good time camping and how cool to go to the olympics!!! I hope your friend is doing ok...or as well as can be expected. I'm sure she was glad to see you.

The news of our frozen embies not surviving was definitely shocking and devastating. You really think it could be how they thawed them?? I honestly have no idea?! How do you go about asking if they screwed up in a follow up appointment?? I just don't know what to think or do. And we have to wait till the 30th to do anything really. As for switching clinics, we can't. We are doing a cost sharing program at our clinic so we had our first fresh and this was suposed to be our first FET. We are guaranteed 3 fresh cycles and any FETs that come out of the fresh cycles. If at the end we don't have a baby then we get $12000 back....it was so reassuring at first but now I can't help but think that we might be getting that $12000 back. :cry::nope:

Oh gosh hun im sooooo sorry to hear your FET didn't work. I had such high hopes for you!! Are you and your DH not thinking of doing another fresh cycle? I'm sorry, I can't remember if there was a reason that you couldn't or wouldn't....It breaks my heart to think that you have to throw in the towel. I'll be thinking of you hun....:hugs:


----------



## louloublue

Donna - i'm so sorry hun that your FET did not work, it sucks that not everyone can get a positive out of any type of IVF treatment and it feels like we never have an answer why it did not work either. Will you definitely not try again? Saw you said about DH working away a lot that must put a real strain on things when you are there mainly going through it and he possibly at work, it's such a hard thing physically and emotionally. Big hugs to you xx

Yes I am absolutely dying to get to the scan next week, 1 week to go lol! I feel like I have felt different each week I am pregnant so far - the nausea is so far the worst thing and the weird feelings, I feel like everyhting even after a positive result I am still worrying about each little cramp!

Michelle - how were your results? Did you get to trigger yet? xx

Hope all you lovely ladies are well? xx


----------



## s08

Hi ladies. I'm just catching up after a weekend away. Hubby and I camped on our boat, so we had some nice together time after not really seeing each other for weeks!

Donna, nice to hear from you. We've been missing you around here! I'm am so, so sorry to hear that your FET did not end well. It is so disappointing, and I know there aren't any words we can saw to make you feel much better. 

loulou, can't wait to hear about your scan next week! I bet these next few days will drag on. 

jmc, I'm so glad to see you are doing a risk sharing program. As terrible as things seem right now, at least you have a few more attempts. And I have no idea how to broach the subject of thaw failure with the clinic. I cannot imagine they would admit any wrongdoing, even if they did screw up. 

michelle, you'll be egg-less in less than one day! Can't wait to hear about your retrieval tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM, had beta #2 this morning. 734 today (up from 231 Friday). So, that is a 43 hour doubling time, which I'm very happy about. No more bloodwork. Will have first u/s in about 3 weeks. I cannot believe this is actually happening to me...still in denial I think. 

I hope everyone else I missed is holding up well.


----------



## louloublue

You are right I get the feeling this next week will drag really bad too!!! I am just praying everything is ok, after so long just want everything to be fine!!

Your beta numbers are great, let us know when your first scan will be :happydance:


s08 said:


> loulou, can't wait to hear about your scan next week! I bet these next few days will drag on.
> 
> 
> AFM, had beta #2 this morning. 734 today (up from 231 Friday). So, that is a 43 hour doubling time, which I'm very happy about. No more bloodwork. Will have first u/s in about 3 weeks. I cannot believe this is actually happening to me...still in denial I think.
> 
> .


----------



## michelle01

s08 - Congrats again :) I am so excited for you.

Louise - One week will go fast! 

I triggered last night at 7:30pm and I go in tomorrow for my ER which is scheduled at 6:30am. I am soooo nervous! On Saturday, my E2 was 1300, lining was 9.5 and my follicles were 20, 17, 14, 12, 11 and 10. Just hoping the ones lagging behind have caught up. Last cycle I got 9 eggs and 8 of them had fertilised, so I am hoping for the same or better results this time! Will update tomorrow after my ER!


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle just wanted to pop in and say good luck for your collection tomorrow! :) I've been avoiding B&B while I wait for my beta, but wanted to let you know I'm keeping you in my thoughts!

x Emma


----------



## s08

Emma, were you able to avoid testing this weekend? How are you feeling about the whole thing?


----------



## ewwg12345

s08 - I have avoided it so far, though not sure I'll be able to hold out until Wednesday. I am a wreck, I go from being certain it has worked to certain I am doomed....you know, the ususal in the TWW! ;) I have been feeling some nausea and certain foods/smells are bothering me, and I feel crampy/full in my lower belly, but I also don't trust myself. I'll let you ladies know if I test....!

BTW awesome news on your beta! :)


----------



## s08

ewwg12345 said:


> s08 - I have avoided it so far, though not sure I'll be able to hold out until Wednesday. I am a wreck, I go from being certain it has worked to certain I am doomed....you know, the ususal in the TWW! ;) I have been feeling some nausea and certain foods/smells are bothering me, and I feel crampy/full in my lower belly, but I also don't trust myself. I'll let you ladies know if I test....!
> 
> BTW awesome news on your beta! :)

I have a great feeling about this for you! Keep us updated.

And thanks! It still hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## Donna210369

thanks ladies xx

JMC I dont know if its the clinics fault as such but randomly a certain amount of embies just dont thaw properly. I would definitely be asking them the question of why, especially as all three didn't make it. Why are you doing ivf, I cant remember the reason, sorry. Your programme seems a really good one. I'd be reassured by that. 

So8 your beta has doubled nicely so congrats on that

Michelle good luck for ER. will be waiting to see how many you get. Fingers crossed 

Emma good luck with beta/testing. Cant wait to hear your results

Louise all sounds good with you. Nausea is a very good sign, even though its awful

Dh and I always said we'd only do one IVF and FET because of my age. The chances of it working are low and we do get pg naturally. All of my 5 pg's in the last couple of years have been natural (but all bad eggs) so is ivf going to make any difference if they're all bad eggs. I feel lost at the moment, in limbo. It's all i've thought about for two and a half years, I feel i've wasted all that time dreaming of something i'm now never going to have. Honestly I could kick myself, I wish i'd just been happy with my little family and not gone down this road. So now I dont know, now I have to make a decision to either stop or keep ttc naturally. Right off to bed, speak soon xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Donna I am so sorry this FET didn't work for you. If more IVF is not in the cards, perhaps trying naturally again will be a nice change....certainly more enjoyable than needles and doctor visits! Thinking of you. x


----------



## louloublue

Donna - I really am so sorry again, I hope you can come to a decision that feels right for you and you are happy with, only you know what that will be. As Emma said if you do try naturally at least there won't have to be any needles, blood tests, clinic visits etc etc. 
I read somewhere nausea is a good sign so fingers crossed, so want this bean to be sticky, I've even been carrying ginger biscuits in my handbag lol for the mornings!!! xx

Emma - keep us posted - I couldn't wait but just had an inkling that it wasn't going to be bad this time. I am sending you lots and lots of positive vibes xx

Michelle - best of luck today let us know how you get on xx

s08 - how are you feeling? xx

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well 

Louise xx


----------



## ewwg12345

So ladies, I gave in and tested last night, as I'd been having some nausea and smells were really bothering me on Sunday. It was positive! :) I did two different brands just to be sure (of course!). Still a long road and we are very nervous but feeling hopeful! Beta is tomorrow, so I'll update when I get my numbers from that.

Michelle thinking of you for your retrieval today.

Loulou and S08 any new symptoms?

Donna and JMC, how are you holding up?

Hope you all have a lovely day! x


----------



## LND

Hi Donna!

I am about to do my FET next week someday (depends on when the LH test is positive). I have done 2 whole IVF cykles and one FET before. I have 2 kids (10 and 4 yrs of age). after my last kid I put in an IUD (think that is the word) and I got so much pain from it so I got it removed, and the pain probably came from an infection so now my tubes are blocked that is why we are going for the IVF. I have not gotten a BFP from these tries (one chemical though).


----------



## Donna210369

wow Emma that is wonderful news!!! :happydance: congratulations hunni xx

LND - good luck for your FET x


----------



## s08

Emma, YAH!!! :happydance: I really did have a good feeling about you. Did you tell your hubby? Keep us posted on your beta. 

Welcome, LND! I wish you the best of luck in your upcoming tranfer!

Loulou, I know nausea isn't any fun, but I thinks its a good sign for you. To answer your question, I'm feeling pretty normal so far. The mild cramping I was experiencing since the transfer has now stopped. I had a few bouts of nausea this weekend, although I thought it was too early to experience any of that. Maybe it was just in my head? I've stopped testing now and am just trusting that my hcg levels are rising appropriately.


----------



## louloublue

Emma - that's excellent news hun so, so pleased, we are also cautiously optimistic and hoping that the symptoms I have been having are positive signs - smell was one of the first things that told me I was and just the way I felt - DIFFERENT! Mainly my bbs have just hurt the whole time and probably the last week I have had the nausea and the last few days I have had funny pulling and tugging cramps in my tummy, they don't last long!

s08 - yeah the nausea is not fun at all but have been told it is a good sign so i'm happy to have it. I just feel really tired too - work is wiping me out at the moment!

Michelle - let us know how you got on as soon as you can.

Hope all you other ladies are ok


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Emma! I am so happy for you.

Thinking about you Donna! In time you will figure out what is best for you and your family. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing good.

I had my ER, got ten eggs! One more from my last IVF cycle. But this time I am hurting so much more, trying to think thats a good thing. Maybe bigger eggs this time :) I will gety report on them tomorrow.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Michelle! I've been watching for your update all day. 10 eggs sounds great. I can't wait for the fertilization report. In the meantime I hope you feel better, hopefully the end of the stim meds will give you some relief!

Thanks for your kind wishes Donna. Hope you are feeling better today!

Welcome LND, best of luck for your cycle!

S08 - thank you! :) I'll let you all know the beta tomorrow. Glad you are feeling normal! Can't wait for your scan.

Loulou - Thanks! :) Sorry about the nausea, but I suppose it is reassuring in a way. I am still trying not to focus on symptoms, as I assume most of them (sore boobs, peeing a lot, nauesa) can still just be from the PIO. The smell thing was a giveaway though! :)

I am *really* trying not to worry this time and just enjoy this as long as it lasts...what will be will be, right? :)

x Emma


----------



## michelle01

Got the call!! Out of 10 eggs retrieved, 7 matured and were fertlised!!! I am waiting for the nurse to call me about ET, but I bet it will be Sunday. I am so happy that I got that many :)

Emma - stay positive! I am sure this will work for you :hugs:


----------



## louloublue

Aww Michelle that is such great news, well done! Keep us posted re ET. Hope the pain and discomfort is easing. x

Emma - I too am with you on trying to stay positive and being scared all at the same time, so want this to be our times after such lomg waits x


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle that is fantastic! Now relax and rest up ahead of transfer. You'll be pupo in no time!

Thanks loulou...I wish there was a swich to turn off the worry! I am wishing the best for you though. Hope your scan comes quick and puts your mind at ease.

AFM, last night I had cramping and a bit of brown spotting when I went to the bathroom in the night, so of course I am walking on eggshells now. Haven't seen any spotting today. I did get my beta back, it was 183 which is good...I guess the real test will be whether it doubles or not. My progesterone was a little low so I am upping my dosage to 1.5 from 1 unit...maybe that will address the spotting. Please pray for my little bean or beans!

x Emma


----------



## s08

ewwg12345 said:


> Michelle that is fantastic! Now relax and rest up ahead of transfer. You'll be pupo in no time!
> 
> Thanks loulou...I wish there was a swich to turn off the worry! I am wishing the best for you though. Hope your scan comes quick and puts your mind at ease.
> 
> AFM, last night I had cramping and a bit of brown spotting when I went to the bathroom in the night, so of course I am walking on eggshells now. Haven't seen any spotting today. I did get my beta back, it was 183 which is good...I guess the real test will be whether it doubles or not. My progesterone was a little low so I am upping my dosage to 1.5 from 1 unit...maybe that will address the spotting. Please pray for my little bean or beans!
> 
> x Emma

Great first beta! As you know, cramping can be totally normal. And I use two progesterone supps at night, even though I'm only prescribed one. I figure more won't hurt anything, so I think its a good call to increase. Praying for you!


----------



## louloublue

Emma you are in my thoughts too and will keep everything crossed that the bean/s stick and stay stuck for you. Your first beta was good though. I have to take 4 supps - 2 morning and 2 night - only 6 more sleeps until our first scan lol - can't wait - I have had cramping on and off since :bfp: everywhere says it is normal and therefore, I try not to worry about it and just think of it as baby getting really comfy 

s08 - when is your next beta or scan do you know?

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok 

Louise


----------



## s08

louloublue said:


> s08 - when is your next beta or scan do you know?
> 
> Louise

No more betas for me. First u/s with RE is at 7 weeks on Aug. 31. Assuming all is well, I'll have my first u/s with my OB on Sept. 11. Seems far away, so I'm hoping time flies.


----------



## Donna210369

Emma I'm keeping my fingers very firmly crossed for you lovely xx

Hope everyone else is doing well

Michelle do you know when ET is yet? how exciting? xx


----------



## michelle01

Emma - I think cramping is very normal and the spotting happens as well. Rest up and keeping my fingers crossed for you!

s08 - I hope time goes fast too :) My beta is scheduled for 8/31!! 

Hi Donna :hi: Thinking about you!!

Right now transfer is tentatively scheduled tomorrow (3 day), but as of last night all 7 embryo's were strong, so they may call today and change it to Sunday (5 day)! I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## michelle01

I am going in now on Sunday for a day 5 transfer!! All 7 embryos are still going strong :)


----------



## ewwg12345

That is great news Michelle! :)


----------



## louloublue

Michelle that's such great news, they sound like really good embryo's, I have everything crossed for you xx

Emma and s08 - hope you ladies are feeling ok?

Donna - hope you are doing ok hun?


----------



## s08

Yah Michelle!

Emma, has the spotting stopped?

Feeling good, Loulou. Had some mild cramps yesterday morning, but feeling fine in general. You?


----------



## louloublue

s08 - I'm good just exhausted all the time and have mega sore bbs, nausea comes and goes and have the odd occasional cramps here and there. Other than that I do feel fine.

Emma - hope you are doing ok?


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, sorry I've been so silent...when I get nervous I don't have much to say! :) The spotting seems to have stopped, I just got my blood drawn for the second beta and progesterone test so hopefully I'll get some good numbers later on. I am feeling very tired and achey with some nausea, most likely from increasing my progesterone dose. Trying to drink lots of fluids and stay off my feet!

How are you all doing? Looking forward to the weekend? We have two baby birthday parties to go to, I *really* hope I get good news today or those will be a bit hard to handle.


----------



## michelle01

Emma - I am glad the spotting has stopped! I have my fingers crossed for some good news today!


----------



## Donna210369

keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you Emma xx


----------



## louloublue

Emma thinking of you and hoping for good rising beta numbers for you, let us know how you get on. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks for all your sweet messages! :) Second beta is 388, so it doubled! Hooray! They only just called me, I was going crazy because they ususally call at 1PM, not nearly 4PM!!! Of course I had stepped away and they left it on voicemail, and didn't tell me the progesterone number. I just left a message for them to call back with that number. Feeling a bit more optimistic about our chances though! :)


----------



## michelle01

YAY Emma!!! I am SOOOO happy for you :)

I got my time for Sunday, 9:30am CT transfer :yipee:


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Michelle! That is great you have your transfer time! I'll be thinking of you on Sunday, can't wait to hear how it goes. You'll be pupo in just 2 days!!!


----------



## s08

That's fantastic, Emma! So happy for you!!! Are you done with bloodwork for now? 

Michelle, so glad everything is going well with this cycle!


----------



## ewwg12345

One more beta for me on Tuesday (20 dpo or 15dp5dt)...that is the one that makes me nervous, as that is where things all went wrong the last time around! Hopefully we'll get better news this time. If so, I may even do a ticker at that point...! :)

After that I believe I would have an early scan in the 5th week, and another in the 7th week. What about you S08?


----------



## s08

ewwg12345 said:


> One more beta for me on Tuesday (20 dpo or 15dp5dt)...that is the one that makes me nervous, as that is where things all went wrong the last time around! Hopefully we'll get better news this time. If so, I may even do a ticker at that point...! :)
> 
> After that I believe I would have an early scan in the 5th week, and another in the 7th week. What about you S08?

Ooo, a ticker...you're so brave. I don't know when I'm going to be able to bring myself to add one or change the description by my name. That's great that they are monitoring you so closely with another beta and a 5 week scan. I have a good feeling about this one for you. I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my 7 week scan on Aug. 31. I guess that's only two weeks from today, so I guess I can handle that.


----------



## louloublue

Emma that's great news, stay positive hun, like s08 have a good feeling all will work out this time round x

s08 - my scan is only 3 days away now and believe me I thought it would take an age to get here and now we are almost here - nervous much!!!!

Michelle- so glad things are going well, will be thinking of you tomorrow

Hope everyone else is doing fine

I'm having a lovely weekend so far and enjoying the lovely sunshine we are having - although from the shade, had lunch with my best friends this morning and told them our news they were all so thrilled, now just have to keep everyhting crossed for Tuesday and then 5 weeks time xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Emma!!!!! really pleased for you. xx

Michelle good luck for tomorrow hunni :) xx

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## michelle01

I had my transfer this morning! They put back two....Pebbels & Bam Bam :) Only two survived up to today, one was graded 3BB and the other a 2, but they did not grade it cause it was not as developed. I am a little nervous as the grades were the same as last time; was hoping for better ones this time. But one did take last time so I am praying one takes this time and sticks!


----------



## ewwg12345

Great news Michelle! Hope the next few days go quickly and you get a BFP soon! :)


----------



## Donna210369

try not to worry about the grades too much Michelle. Loads of not so great grades end up being sticky BFP's. Will keep my fingers crossed for you hunni xx


----------



## s08

I second what Donna said, Michelle. Can't wait to hear about your bfp!


----------



## louloublue

Congrats on being PUPO with twins Michelle, hope everyhting goes smoothly for you now and we have positive news from you soon.

Emma and s08 how are you girls?

I have my first scan tomorrow and am so nervous! I soooo want the news to be good, I think we have just started to get used to the idea that we are pregnant and will be totally gutted if anything is wrong!
I read somewhere about spending 5 minutes before bed talking to the bean and saying lots of positive things about sticking and growing etc so have been doing that for a few nights now - hope it's worked lol!

Hope everyone is well?

Louise x


----------



## michelle01

Louise - Good luck with your scan! I am sure everything will turn out just great :)

Emma - Good luck with your beta tomorrow!!! Can't wait to hear your results!

s08 - How are you feeling?

Hope things are going good with you Donna!


----------



## ewwg12345

Louise - I can't wait to hear about your scan, I'm sure it will go great! I know you must be nervous, but you must be excited too! I hope they will give you a picture you can share! :)

Michelle - How are you feeling? Any twinges or anything? Enjoy your time off and relax! Laughing is supposed to be good for the embryos, when I did my day of bedrest I watched silly stuff (like the muppets!) when I wasn't watching the Olympics.

s08- How is it going? Hope you had a good weekend!

jmc, Donna, how are you doing? Get up to anything fun over the weekend?

AFM, I went in to see the on-call doctor over the weekend because I'd been having horrible fevers and chills since upping my progesterone last week. It was to the point I couldn't sleep, so I figured I'd call because I didn't want to cook my embies! :) Of course by the time I go see them on Sunday the fever is mostly gone so I felt silly; they ran a CBC to check for infection, looked at my injection sites, and had me come back today for repeat bloodwork and urine analysis. Everything seems fine, so I think my body just needed time to adjust to the higher projesterone!

While I was there I talked them into doing my beta a day early so I wouldn't have to go back again tomorrow...it was 1140! I am pretty pleased with that. Progesterone was also way up to 40. I have another on Thursday, then I get to schedule a 5 week ultrasound!! Starting to feel a bit more real now...


----------



## s08

Emma, I'm so glad they did your third beta early...that number is fantastic! I know you were really nervous for this one, but it sounds like things are progressing perfectly this time. That sucks about the fever scare over the weekend, but I'm glad they are monitoring you now. Do you know what they expect to see at your 5 week scan? Can they tell if its twins then? 

Louise, I'm so excited for your u/s tomorrow. Please let us know how it goes. I'm sure you're very nervous, but I have a good feeling. 

AFM, feeling pretty normal. Still have a slight wave of nausea or mild cramp once in a while, but nothing too crazy. I haven't really felt too fatigued yet, but now that I think about it, I did fall asleep on the couch Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights before 10, so maybe I am tired! Good thing I have practically no social life any more! Still nervous as hell, but so happy to be this far! One day at a time...


----------



## louloublue

Emma - that sounds like a great number - can't wait to know if you have 1 or 2 babies on board. 
s08 - I am really tired all the time and feel rubbish but go to bed and sleep, then I'll wake in the night and be wide awake or have the strangest most vivid dreams that wake me up!

Thanks for all your messages for tomorrow, I am really excited and nervous all at the same time, have had quite a bit of cramping the last few days and keep reading it is to be expected at this stage just can't help but to feel anxious! I want to see a beautiful baby growing well as feel like I will then at least take a small breath until the 12 week scan lol! I am from a family of born worriers = nightmare!
I will be sure to let you all know how I go!


----------



## michelle01

Emma - What a scare! I am glad everything is OK. And what a great beta; you have to be relived :) I am feeling crampy and tired. I had some odd twinges on my left side today....just a couple, but VERY noticeable! It is still so early, so who knows; back at work today and luckily I sit all day, so just taking it easy and praying for my miracle!

I will be thinking about you tomorrow Louise :)

s08 - I know you and I both cannot wait for August 31 :) Your scan and my beta!! I am sure then after my beta it will just be more days of worrying for my second beta, granted I get a positive. It seems like waiting, and more waiting, and more waiting!


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> s08 - I know you and I both cannot wait for August 31 :) Your scan and my beta!! I am sure then after my beta it will just be more days of worrying for my second beta, granted I get a positive. It seems like waiting, and more waiting, and more waiting!

Let's hope the 31st is a celebration day for us both! :thumbup:


----------



## Donna210369

Louise good luck for tomorrow, hopefully we can see a photo of bean later.

Michelle twinges are good. just try and relax and I hope the next few days go quickly for you. Will you test early?

Emma great beta numbers, well done

So8 only 10 days till your scan- whoo hoo

xxxx


----------



## michelle01

Donna - Not sure yet about testing. I have a scan on Thursday, they check the size of my ovaries and then I may have to do another hcg booster that day. If that is the case, I could end up with a false positive. I have to do 2,500 units of hcg, so four days after that it should be out of my system; I may test it out. Last cycle I tested every single day after my ET and I always had a positive, but wasn't sure if it was the boosters or the real thing. So this time I am more scared and hesitant.


----------



## michelle01

Any updates Louise on your scan??


----------



## michelle01

Louise - Hoping all went well with your scan!

Emma - How are you feeling?


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi Michelle, not much to report here...my appetite is basically non-existent, I eat oatmeal in the AM and soup for lunch and dinner. I munch on saltines all day to keep something in my stomach. After I eat I always feel nauseous, yuck. But I guess that is a good sign, right? :) Otherwise, my boobs are getting really sore and I have the strangest dreams...also I have to pee all the time. Pretty standard stuff, I guess. For fun I took another pee test this AM and it was fun seeing it come up really quick! I know it doesn't mean anything, but after so many neg tests it is nice to see a few positives. Blood test again tomorrow, then I will schedule the first ultrasound...!

Michelle, how are you feeling? 3 days since your transfer, you must be getting excited now...!

Loulou, I hope all is ok...looking forward to hearing about your scan!

S08 how are you?

Hope everyone else is doing well!

x
Emma


----------



## michelle01

Emma - Definitely sounds like all the typical pregnancy symptoms kicking into high gear!! Good luck tomorrow and cannot wait till you get your first scan :)

I am doing OK; have a scan tomorrow to see the size of my ovaries and then possibly have to do another hcg booster injection tomorrow night. I have been cramping a lot, been super thirsty, which is a new one for me, and the past 2 nights I have had very strange dreams that I remember when I wake up! Then of course the typical tiredness and tender boobs, but the progestrone causes so many side effects!


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? 

Am a bit worried about Louise..................... not posted anything about her scan yet? You ok hunni xx


----------



## michelle01

Hi Donna! Hope you are doing well. I am good!

I am worried too about Louise! I sure hope everything is OK.


----------



## ewwg12345

Same here, hoping she is ok. I am hoping she is just away for a few days.

Michelle, how was your ovary scan today? Everything look good? Feeling anything yet? I guess it is hard to know with the hcg and p4 shots, so frustrating that all the symptoms are the same (for af, pregnancy, and progesterone!).

Donna how are you? I hope you are enjoying these last days of summer! I can't believe it is almost September, where does the time go!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Emma! I see your beta has significantly went up; YAY so excited for you :)

I am feeling uncomfortable, cramping and bloated. It does suck having the suppositories give you symptoms and now I have to do yet another hcg booster tonight, but I am going to test every day and hopefully see a positive every day till next Friday :) I did this last cycle and never got a negative, so I am praying and hoping its the same this time yet better!! I don't understand the whole checking ovary sizes, but they left on my message since they are less then 65 to do the booster, they were only at 34 and 28...just hope that isn't bad?!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Michelle! First scan is on Monday, hopefully everything is as it should be in there...!

That is odd they measure your ovaries, they never did that for me...do they do it for all patients, or is it because of the discomfort you had while stimming? Sorry, I don't have any idea what the sizes should be...I hope you keep getting positives until next Friday and beyond though! :)


----------



## michelle01

That is awesome, Monday is just around the corner :)

I have no idea why they do that, I assume it is standard cause they did it during my first cycle too and I had to do the hcg boosters then. I didn't really ask about it cause I trust my doctor so I just went with it. And I am hoping for many positives too ;)


----------



## s08

Hi everyone. I've been MIA for a few days as my father had emergency heart surgery and DH and I went home for a few days. He's doing well now, but it was pretty scary. 

Emma, I see you had beta #4...numbers look great! I'm so jealous you have a scan so soon!

Michelle, I know nothing about the ovary sizes either. I don't blame you about testing, and I so hope that your positives never go away. 

Louise, we're all wondering where you ran off to? Hope to hear good news from you soon.

Donna, anything new from you?

AFM, I'm pretty nauseas most of the day, but no vomiting. And I'm really hungry like every 3 hours. But I'm so incredibly happy to be experiencing these symptoms, so no complaining here!

Hope anyone I missed is doing well!


----------



## louloublue

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your lovely check ups on me, I had a mega busy day Tueaday after the scan as went to work afterwards and then got home a bit later than planned and then had to pack as had a business meeting away in Birmingham for a few days which was such a drag feeling so many early pregnancy symptoms.

Anyhow - the scan - I was mega nervous which the consultant picked up on straight away and was just great - everything is going to be fine etc etc, how was I feeling!
I so did not want to look in case it wasn't good so was just looking at DH then I heard 'ooh there is a sack and then ' there is baby' - was such a relief and then when we got to see the heartbeat - was a little emotional. The consultant was like well done you two - it has taken you a long time to get here hasn't it - oh my so happy that we have one sticky bean doing so well so far! I will try and work out out to put a pick on later.

Emma - sounds like you have lots of early strong pregnancy symptoms too, you have a scan really quick huh. I so cannot wait for the next one at 12 weeks! Hope you can manage to stem the nausea - I have found ginger biscuits and flat lemonade/sprite really help! Emma your beta numbers look really good!!
s08 - how are you hun? Sorry about your father hope he is on the mend now and he recovers really quickly. I am pretty hungry and about as often as you as well, eating that often does seems to help with the nausea as well.
Michelle - hope you are doing ok and not falling apart during the 2 week wait. I hope your positives stay positive and we get more good news from you.
Donna - how are you hun? Have you thought any more about what you want to do? I hope you are doing ok whatever you decide!

Any way I better get off to work I suppose!!!!

Speak soon ladies xx


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I am sorry to hear about your father; hope he is doing better. How scary! And glad the pregnancy symptoms are stronger for you, as much as you hate having them, its a good indication you have a little one growing inside you :)

Louise - SO happy all is good! And how awesome to see your baby and hear the heartbeat, just amazing. 

I had to do the hcg booster last night, so I am going to wait and test again on Sunday, that way I can compare to yesterdays test since it will be the same days in between as my booster I gave Monday. I am so tired; hate this progestrone..LOL And I seem to be gaining weight :growlmad: It would be OK if I knew I was pg, but seriously, not being able to workout and wanting to eat all the time....just stinks!


----------



## s08

Great news, Louise! We were all worried not hearing from you, but it sounds like everything went perfectly!

Can't wait to hear about your test on Sunday, Michelle!

And thanks for the notes about my dad. I appreciate it!


----------



## Donna210369

Louise really pleased all is well hunni

S08 sorry you had a scare with your Dad but glad he is on the mend now.

Hi everyone else. will keep watching this thread to see Michelle's results but am feeling a bit down in the dumps so may not post much. 

take care ladies xxx


----------



## s08

Donna210369 said:


> Hi everyone else. will keep watching this thread to see Michelle's results but am feeling a bit down in the dumps so may not post much.
> 
> take care ladies xxx

Totally understandable, Donna. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## louloublue

Hi Donna, no worries, really hope you can find a happy solution for you all soon, take care and big, big :hugs::hugs:

s08 and Emma, how are you ladies feeling? 

Michelle - have you resisted yet or are you already testing? What dpt are you now? How are you feeling?

AFM - the nausea has been awful the last few days and am really struggling to find anything to make me feel better, my bbs seem to be permanently sore and have had lots of stretching cramps and tiredness. I so don't mind any of this as I know they are all good positive signs I just want the nausea to be done!

Hope you are all ok

Louise xx


----------



## michelle01

Oh Donna, I am so sorry you are feeling so down :hugs: Have you decided what your next steps are? Are you going to try another fresh cycle?

Louise - Sorry you are feeling so sick; have you asked the dr if there is anything you can take to help? I believe that peppermint helps or at least have heard that.

I am 8dp5dt today. I did test yesterday and of course this morning; yesterdays test was darker then today, so that leads me to believe that I have the booster still in my system. I will keep testing and see what happens; so I am not getting too excited yet.


----------



## louloublue

Michelle - I have mys first dr's appointment Friday afternoon. I am not being sick it is more the nausea - if it is still bad I'll see what he says as if it gets any worse work is going to become a real problem as it really does make me feel awful, I nearly came home from work Friday afternoon. Have spent the weekend doing nothing!!!

Well re testing I am keeping everyhting crossed that those positives stay that way and are not just false hopes for you. Do you have your beta Friday? I'll have everyhting crossed for good numbers!!!


----------



## michelle01

When I was pregnant with my son, I was so nauseated and sick from week 6 till 13; it was so awful. But now I welcome it, well not really, but I will take it if it means getting my BFP :)

I do have my beta Friday; I am so nervous!


----------



## s08

Michelle, those darn boosters! I'm sure you just want to know. Can't wait to hear about tomorrow's test!

Loulou, I am totally with you on the nausea. It's pretty terrible (not that I am complaining because I know all of us would do anything for it). The vomiting has just started in for me. I e-mailed my RE nurse today to see if my dr. will prescribe anything for it so I can function. I've been trying Vit. B6, crackers, small meals, sucking on a peppermint, etc. and nothing seems to help the all-day pukey feeling.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, just back from my scan, we couldn't see much as I am only 5w5d but there was one nice big gestational sac and a yolk sac with a little tadpole attached to it! The doctor said everything looked perfect for how far along I am, so we are pretty pleased! I go back in 2 weeks for another scan, then I go to an OB. Crazy!

s08 and loulou I am sorry about the nausea...I hope the doctor can do something about it for both of you! I have not had anything near that debilitating, just feeling nauseous and not wanting to eat. I hope it stays that way, MS sounds like no fun!

Michelle can't wait to hear about your tests in the coming days....fingers crossed those lines get darker! :)

Donna I hope you had a nice weekend and are feeling a bit better. x


----------



## s08

So happy for you, Emma! Looking forward to your next scan update. And I really hope the bad nausea stays away for you. I had it waves of it on and off between 4 and 6 weeks, but it has really hit me hard lately. Hope that doesn't happen to you!


----------



## louloublue

Emma - that is such great news - sounds like all is going well for you so far, I have every faith that things will stay that way. Keep us posted and hope you continue to stay sickness/bad nausea free!

s08 - the nausea has not been accompanied by any vomiting yet - I am so happy that I feel this way as I know it's good - but oh so not all at the same time lol. I have been trying to eat little and often and drinks lots of water and rest lots all to no avail. Oh well hopefully it won't last too long - like you mine has been worse since the end of last week when I was just past 7 weeks.

xx


----------



## michelle01

How awesome Emma! I am so thrilled for you. 

According to online I will be 4 weeks tomorrow if this truely is my BFP. I have been feeling nauseated the past 2 days now; didn't really think of it much, but I am wondering (well probably more like hoping), that is a good sign. I don't remember feeling any nausea last cycle whatsoever, even when I got to 6 weeks. Oh well, guess I will find out in a few days for sure :) I went at lunch and got 2 digital tests; figured I would take them wednesday and friday since they are not as sensitive and that darn booster will be gone!


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle nausea and getting sensitive to smells was what made me break down and test early (I was planning to wait for my beta). I hope this is a good sign for you! x

So I got my hormone levels from today, and my HCG is not rising as quickly as it was...it was 3324 last Thursday, and 8176 today...the doubling time is 74 hours (vs 44-46 hours for all my previous draws). The nurse was not concerned, and I've read that once HCG is above 5000 it starts slowing and a 72-96 hour doubling time is normal...have you all ever heard of this? I am probably being silly but all I know how to do is worry! :)


----------



## s08

ewwg12345 said:


> Michelle nausea and getting sensitive to smells was what made me break down and test early (I was planning to wait for my beta). I hope this is a good sign for you! x
> 
> So I got my hormone levels from today, and my HCG is not rising as quickly as it was...it was 3324 last Thursday, and 8176 today...the doubling time is 74 hours (vs 44-46 hours for all my previous draws). The nurse was not concerned, and I've read that once HCG is above 5000 it starts slowing and a 72-96 hour doubling time is normal...have you all ever heard of this? I am probably being silly but all I know how to do is worry! :)

I have heard that when your hcg reaches a certain level, it rises more slowly. I just don't know what that level is. I'm sure if your nurse isn't worried, then you have no reason to be either. But I don't blame you at all for being nervous. 

Nice ticker, by the way. I might add one after Friday's scan goes well.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks s08! Though this kind of worry is exactly why I've always been hesitant to put up a ticker...I feel like I'm jinxing things! At the same time, I want to try and enjoy each day, so it is a fine line to walk...

Can't wait to hear about your scan Friday!


----------



## michelle01

Emma - I wouldn't worry if the nurse isn't! I know it slows down as well, but not sure what the number is either! And since you had a great scan, I think all is good :) I know it is easier said then done....there seems to always been something to worry about especially when we invest so much into getting pregnant!!


----------



## louloublue

Emma - I am with the others try to not to worry as I'm sure if he nurse was concerned she would have said so. I am not up on HCG levels as they are not measure here in the UK unless there is reason to measure them?!? I have my first dr appointment Friday and then they pass me across to a midwife!

Michelle - keep us posted - sounds like some positive/hopeful signs so far, fingers crossed 

s08 - how are you? how is the nausea? I felt a lot better yesterday(probably jinxed myself for today now lol) not sure if it was because I had a really busy day at work and that took my mind off it!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Louise xx


----------



## s08

Hi louise. Can't wait to hear about your first dr. appointment on Friday. I think Fridawill be a big day for a few of us. Michelle's beta, your appt., and my first scan. I finally broke down and asked my re nurse for a prescription for the nausea, as nothing was helping at all and I could barely function. I hate to take anything, but I have to get through the day. The zofran seems to have stopped the vomiting, and taken some of the edge off the nausea. I also went in for acupuncture yesterday, so I'm hoping that might help a little bit. Glad you're feeling a little better and hope it continues!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies sorry to gate crash your thread but has anyone had sucess with one frozen embie? I only have one in the freezer it's a 6bb blast and fully hatched. Glad it's hatched but looking for some hope with one frozen. Hoping it survived the thaw too!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Kazza! I have no experience with FET as I never had any to freeze, but it sounds like its a great quality embie!!! I wish you luck; when are you planning to transfer?


----------



## s08

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to gate crash your thread but has anyone had sucess with one frozen embie? I only have one in the freezer it's a 6bb blast and fully hatched. Glad it's hatched but looking for some hope with one frozen. Hoping it survived the thaw too!

Yes, me! We only had one frostie from our fresh cycle, and were given less than stellar probabilities for a successful FET. Ours was only an early blast at day 5, so they let it develop until day 6 when they froze it. I was super nervous it would not survive the thaw. But it did. By the time they transfered it, our one lonely frostie was actually a hatched blast. Well, I have my 7 week scan on Friday! I'm dying of nausea and loving every minute of it (kinda :haha:). So, one frostie can work! This is especially true since yours sounds fantastic. What is your plan going forward?


----------



## s08

One more thing, Kazzab. An added bonus of transferring just one: less risk of multiples and all the complications they can bring for you and them. My clinic says tranferring 2 only increases your chance of success by 5%. Don't get me wrong, I would have been thrilled with twins from our fresh cycle, but I'll very happily take one healthy baby.


----------



## s08

Michelle, there's no way you resisted testing today. Any news?


----------



## kazzab25

S08 thank you for your story it fills me with hope! We have the same story as you! Early blast on day 5 grew till day six and froze a hatched blast!! I'll have my scan tomorrow and if the linings thick enough I'll get my transfer date xxxx


----------



## michelle01

s08 - You are very right; I did test today, of course (POAS addict)! I have been kinda quiet on bnb today, just waiting to see what happens because I got a faint positive on the IC and I did a digital again this morning (thinking...OK, this is gonna be another "Not Pregnant" like yesterday's digital I took), well low and behold it came back Pregnant. I am VERY cautious with this because the lines for today on the IC, in my opinion, should have been darker then they were, cause I am 10dp5dt, so I would expect a nice dark line, but it was so faint. It's so hard to be excited when you have a failed cycle that started off with a pregnancy. I attached the IC from today...just not sure what to think.
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-29 (3) 10dp5dt 6 days after booster.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kazzab25

Congratulations Michele looks like a good line to me!!!


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> s08 - You are very right; I did test today, of course (POAS addict)! I have been kinda quiet on bnb today, just waiting to see what happens because I got a faint positive on the IC and I did a digital again this morning (thinking...OK, this is gonna be another "Not Pregnant" like yesterday's digital I took), well low and behold it came back Pregnant. I am VERY cautious with this because the lines for today on the IC, in my opinion, should have been darker then they were, cause I am 10dp5dt, so I would expect a nice dark line, but it was so faint. It's so hard to be excited when you have a failed cycle that started off with a pregnancy. I attached the IC from today...just not sure what to think.

I completely understand your reluctance to post today. That being said, this is fantastic news! Your hcg is obviously rising if you got "not pregnant" yesterday and "pregnant" today. I think you have every right to be excited...even if it is cautious excitement at this point. I've never done an IC, so I really don't know much about their lines. But it seems from other ladies' posts that they are generally pretty light until your hcg is super high. Have you considered getting a FRER? (I am WAY too familiar with their lines...and lack thereof). Looking forward to Friday's update from you!


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle, that line is pretty easy to see for me! And as you pointed out the other day, digitals only give a positive at 50 or higher, and you didn't get a positive yesterday, but did on the one today! You are preggo lady! :) You may just have a late implanter, but I'd be surprised if your beta is not a good bit above 50 tomorrow! :)


----------



## michelle01

I did a FRER last night and it was SUPER light! I have one at home and leaving work now, gonna do that tonight, will post it tomorrow. Hoping the line is darker today. I may buy a few more FRER's tomorrow. I am a little excited, because yes, yesterday was not pg and today pg, so I know it is not the booster anymore and that was over 6 days ago! Just proceeding with caution now!


----------



## s08

kazzab25 said:


> S08 thank you for your story it fills me with hope! We have the same story as you! Early blast on day 5 grew till day six and froze a hatched blast!! I'll have my scan tomorrow and if the linings thick enough I'll get my transfer date xxxx

Great, keep us posted tomorrow. Is it a medicated or natural FET?


----------



## kazzab25

Medicated x


----------



## louloublue

kazzab25 - I wish you every luck for your FET. I am currently 8 weeks pregnant with a FET 5 day blast. We had 2 to freeze and I was super nervous when they defrosted this one, but by the time we got to the clinic it was expanding and we are cautiously expecting our first after a very long struggle. I also had a medicated cycle, keep us posted on your progress.

Michelle - that looks like a good line, so understand why you're nervous but try to thik lots of positive thoughts too, have really found that helps me a lot. Hoping for good results tomorrow, will be a busy day for this thread tomorrow.

Emma and s08 - hope you ladies are doing and feeling ok?

Louise x


----------



## kazzab25

Louloublue did you transfer one?


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, transfer booked for next Friday!


----------



## michelle01

Good Luck kazza!

AFM....not so good, did another digital this morning and as plain as day...NOT PREGNANT. Not sure what was going on yesterday, but looks like a failed cycle. Time to just move on now!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh Michele how many days passed transfer are you?


----------



## s08

Michelle, I wrote you a longer message on another thread when I read your news, but I can't say I'm sorry too many times. So devastating.

Kazzab, that's great that your transfer is so soon. It'll be here before you know it. By the way, my FET was about as natural as they come (trigger at natural ovulation time, doxycylene, and progesterone suppositories), but I don't think it really matters either way for success.


----------



## michelle01

kazza - today is 11dp5dt, so definitely should be showing a positive today if there was one.


----------



## kazzab25

Have you spoken to your clinic maybe you can have a blood test to confirm either way? I really hope it changes for you! X


----------



## michelle01

kazza - I have my beta tomorrow, so I will know for sure. At least I am prepared for it now.


----------



## louloublue

Michelle - I am so sorry, this is such a cruel and draining process, sending you lots and lots of :hugs::hugs:

Kazzab - yes we transferred just the one :happydance:


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle - I'm so sorry, I was so sure it had worked when you did the digi yesterday. :(


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. I've been silently following this thread. My first IVF cycle failed and I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow to discuss next steps which will in all likelihood be a FET cycle. I plan on asking if we can put back two this time.


----------



## louloublue

Good luck for tomorrow notoptimistic let us know how you get on, there are a few of us here who have had success from FET :baby:.
I am so sorry your first cycle didn't work - mine didn't either and we got pregnant this time with a single frozen blast!!


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks Loulou- have a feeling my doc will only recommend putting back 1 again. I am also 33 (DH is 39).


----------



## louloublue

Yeah they only recommeded one for us, they said they would only put both our frosties back if one did not thaw well, but our frostie they put back was a fairly good one and was expanding by the time we had arrived at the clinic for the transfer. So funny that we ar similar ages, sounds like you have had quite a painful journey so far x


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies

Michelle sorry you've been in a pickle with your preg tests. How did your Beta turn out today hunni. I'm so hoping it was all good. 

How are the rest of you, all good I hope

Hello to the new ladies, glad you could join the thread even though i'm not really on it anymore. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## michelle01

Hi Donna! As expected another failed cycle, beta came back at 5, so they want me to repeat the blood on Sunday. I have a consult setup on 9/17 with the dr, but not sure when we will try again. Hope you are doing well!!


----------



## louloublue

Hi Michelle, just wanted to send you lots of :hugs: and say I'm so sorry you have had another failed cycle, this is such a draining process and to get a negative is a real bitter pill to swallow. Sending much love your way xx

Hi Donna - hope you are doing ok hun? xx


----------



## s08

So sorry, Michelle. :hugs: This just sucks so much. 

Louise, do you have an appointment today?

Good to hear from you Donna.


----------



## s08

I hate to even announce this when I know Michelle is having such a hard time, but did want to let you all know that we had a good first scan this morning. Measuring one day ahead at 7 weeks, 1 day with a strong heartbeat of 147. Makes the ms worthwhile!


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry Michele xxx 

S08 great news!! 

Hi Donna xx


----------



## Donna210369

Michelle i'm so so sorry sweetie. There are no words..................... :( xx

S08 great news, really pleased for you. 

Hello everyone else and good luck to the new ladies xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Michelle, I'm so sorry. I hope your meeting with the doctor goes well and you come up with a good plan for next steps. Its so unfair. :(

Donna good to see you! Hope you are doing well!

s08 that is great! You must be so relieved. Will you get a ticker now? :) I am so nervous for my next scan, it is not until a week from Tuesday but I might see if I can get it moved to next Friday. So scared we won't see the heartbeat. 

Loulou how are you doing?

Kazzab hope you are well!

Not much to report here, nausea comes and goes, as does my appetite. I think my DH grazed a nerve doing the PIO last night and I am in so much pain, I can hardly walk! I hope it goes away soon. Ouch.

Have a good weekend all, and a happy labor day weekend to those of you located in the US/Canada! :)


----------



## michelle01

s08 - That is so amazing! I am so happy for you! And don't feel bad for posting that, you should be so happy and deserve this :)

Emma - I know how scared every step is throughout this process, but I bet you will hear a strong hb :) I am happy for you!

And thanks everyone, I am doing OK! I knew it was coming and glad I tested before so it wasn't such a shock today. Even DH said I am taking this better then he expected. I pretty much had my meltdowns the previous few days and now I am ready to move on.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

ill be doing a fet in december or jan,, hope one thaws x


----------



## kazzab25

Great news So8

Michele hope your ok x 

Hi ladies x just waiting till Friday!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

hi kazza good luck for u hun x


----------



## louloublue

Hi All,

Sorry for the delay in letting you know, dr's appointment was fine Friday was more of a chat and see how I am did I need any more meds - much cheaper as onky had to pay a prescription fee and not the private charge through the clinic. Now just waiting for midwife to get in touch to ararnge first visit which I hope won't be long as I am now almost 9 wks already!

s08 - great new about the scan hun
Emma - how you doing?

Hope you are all doing ok.

Louise x


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - Had my follow-up appointment Friday to discuss next steps. As expected, we will be doing a FET next cycle. Unexpectedly, my doctor recommended putting back two embryos this time. I was surprised, but happy. Also learned of an interesting statistic with my clinic (in Boston). They used to freeze embryos on day 3, but beginning a couple of months ago they switched to day 5 freezing. Because this swich was very recent, they have only done 3 frozen embryo transfers with 5 day frozen embryos so far. Guess what? They are 3 for 3 - all three resulted in pregnancy. :) Hoping I can keep the streak going.


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies,
How is everyone doing? I am so glad it is Friday, I feel completely and utterly exhausted this week!
We have a big family thing this weekend and am so wondering how I am going to get away with this big secret lol!
Have a great weekend all

Louise x


----------

